# Chloe - progress??



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

OK, so it's our 28th wedding anniversary and Chloe is not well























Chloe has a chest infection!!!!!!

I've been to the vet's this morning (Saturday) Chloe has been sneezing more than normal and also she would 'snort' and stuff would come out of her little nose!!!

She has a temperature that is at the very top end of normal - and when Fay (our vet) listened to her she said that her lungs were 'scratchy'
















She has given her an antibiotic injection, some meds to take and some benedryl.

She is sleeping at the moment. But I can tell by her body language that she is not well.

Spring has started here with a vengence so that may account for the excessive sneezing, but a chest infection!!!
















She had a 'bad' night and when we got up this morning, I just said to hubby, Im taking Chloe to the vet. So we did and she (the vet) said it was a good job we did, because if we had left it any longer (say Monday) it may have turned nasty.









So Im hoping that we have caught this in the bud.

Can I ask for prayers for my baby?? I know I asked not long ago, but Chloe is one of our 'senior' malts on the forum so I guess they need a wee bit more attention??

Im not interested in my day now. I just want Chloe to get better. 

Thank you all 

Dede and Chloe from down under
[attachment=12355:attachment]


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww poor little sausage. Hugs to you and Chloe!


----------



## jenn (Apr 19, 2006)

I hope little Chloe is back to her old self soon!!! Sending Hugs and good thoughts to you & Chloe!!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I hope that little Chloe feels a whole lot better tomorrow. At least you got her to the vet right away. Enjoy your anniversary and expect that your little one will be back to normal tomorrow!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Poor baby girl! Dede will will be sending warm thoughts and prayers to you and Chloe. We know how Malt mommy's are...............they worry so much that they need prayers too. We love you girls.











Hurry and get all betters cuzin Chwoe. Oh, and good job to get sick on de mommy and daddy's annibersery. Dat is one way to keep 'em home. Dat was quick tinking on yous part. Get well soon. ~Sassy


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Of course you can ask for prayers. I will be praying for Chloe and that she will be back to her normal self soon.














To you, hubby and Chloe


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I pray Chloe is soon on the mend.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I hope she feels better very soon


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Poor baby girl! Dede will will be sending warm thoughts and prayers to you and Chloe. We know how Malt mommy's are...............they worry so much that they need prayers too. We love you girls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*

Cuzin Sassy!!!

Dat is why i did it cuzin Sassy!! Im not stupid!! Mommy bin in de garden but she kept kuming indoors to see if i woz ok. I neary got sprung!!
















I woz habing a widdle pway and mommy kum in an I hab to run to my pillow an den I wifted my widdle head up an gib her dat 'LOOK"!!









It worked! Mommy is going to church soon but den is kuming home straight away!

Im not missing out hee hee

But I do feel poorly. I got medicine kuming soon. 

I hab to keep my gob shut an make sure dat mommy carnt git it open!! hee hee

fank u to ebery one for de prayers. I make mommy worry about me










Miss Chloe from down under
*


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

Get well soon Chloe! Love, Kristie & Kea


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

You and Chloe will be in my thoughts and prayers. Take good care of that sweet girl, then celebrate your anniversary when she's all better. Congratulations, by the way! WOW! 28 years! Please give Chloe a kiss from Tchelsi and me.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I hope she feels better soon!


Andrea~


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*I hope a new day finds Chloe up and about again. All good thoughts are coming your way!*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh poor little Chloe!...and poor mama for having to worry ! Be assured that prayers are on the way. Will be keeping an eye out for the update that Chloe is feeling MUCH better!!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

[attachment=12364:attachment]Get well soon, precious Chloe.[attachment=12365:attachment]
Don't mind Mum and Dad's Anniversary - they've had plenty of those.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that Chloe is sick. Our thoughts and prayers are with you. Get well soon Chloe, we love you.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Dede I am so sorry little Chloe is not feeling well, I will certainly keep her in my thoughts and prayers.

Get well precious little Chloe cos we all love you so very very much
















[attachment=12366:attachment]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I hope Chloe feels better soon. You're such a good Mommy to know that something wasn't right and to get her to the vet right away. I hope your quick action results in a speedy recovery.

[attachment=12367:attachment]


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Me 'n Tanner will be hoping everything turns out OK, sounds like you caught it in time.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh sweety, we are so sorry you are not feeling well, we are sending our prayers to you for a safe and speedy recovery





















Get Well Chloe


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

i hope Chloe is feeling better really soon. She has my prayers.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sending positive thoughts and good vibes all the way down under for Chloe. Sure hope the meds work quickly and she's on the mend soon.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Get well soon Chloe, I'll pray Get well prayers for you too


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I hope Chloe feels better soon.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

We will keep miss chloe in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

we will be thinking of u sweet chloe!


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

I hope Chloe feels better soon!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW Dede,I'm sorry dear Chloe is sick.







I hope she has a restfull night & feels much better soon. I will keep you & Chloe in my thoughts & prayers for a speedy recovery.







I know how scary it is when the little one gets sick. Give Chloe a kiss from me & Boo.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

awww, hope Chloe gets to feeling better soon!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Awww...Chloe, I hope you are feeling better, soon, sweetie.


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

Get well soon Chloe!! Sending nose licks and lotsa cuddles your way... xoxooxoxox


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Okay, Chloe baby, with all these prayers and good wishes, you must be all well by now! I hope so!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Dede,

I have added Chloe to my prayer list and she will remain there.....I wish you and your husband a better day than it's start. 

On a side note....I absolutely love Chloe's new picture...what a sweetie she is and I am sure with your loving care she will be better in no time.

Susan


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Feel better, sweet Chloe!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Awww, DeeDee, We're sending healing thoughts Chloe's way.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Poor Chloe.







Feel better soon.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Get well soon Chloe.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Hope Chloe feels much better by tomorrow!! Big Hugs


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Dede, I am so sorry that Cloe is sick on your anniversary but I am sure that the rule is that if you have a sick child or fur baby that you get a rain check for celebration for the next weekend. You have my thoughts and prayers for her speedy recovery. That picture is absolutely adorable. Please let us know when she is feeling better, because a progress report helps us to feel better.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh no







Chloe get well soon ok? 
with your crazy weather I'm not surprised. you had a really cold night couple of days ago and poor Chloe tried to stay warm. I always get a cold too when the weather change all of a sudden. I didn't know our poor babies can get a cold too


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh {{{{{{{{ Big Hugs }}}}}}}} our sweet Chloe isn't feeling well. I promise to keep good thoughts and say special prayers for you my little precious friend














Indy sabs dat he is berry berry sawwy you are feelwing bad. He sez to send you hibs wub and wots and wots of hugs and nose wicks




























I will keep checking for updates on how Chloe is doing and Dede you hang in there too. Sending you {{{{{{ Big Hugs }}}}}}


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Lots of prayers and hugs for Chloe. Hope you feel well soon, sweetie.
[attachment=12389:attachment]
Pam and Sassy


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww dede, i'm so sorry.







i hope chloe gets well soon. my thoughts are with you.


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Get well soon Chloe--don't want to have Nurse Kitty tend you....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Miss Chloe you just gotta get lots of rest, Matilda sends sniffs and licks. DeeDee I will be praying for sweet baby girl Chloe.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

OK so now Im starting to get really worried
















She just wont stop with the sneezing. She had a 'bad' night














I gave her some bendryl before we went to bed. I got some of it down her throat. But the rest she 'held' in her mouth and then proceeded to spit/throw the rest out around the room.

I mean the performance this dog put on!! It deserved an Oscar, honestly!!! It was like 'pphht, yuk, oh that was grose; pphht, pphhtt, what on earth did you just give me mommy??'









I then had to clean red benedryl, off the walls, the cupboards, everywhere!! I only gave her 2mls. 

I think she conjured up about 1/2 pint somewhere!!!

Anyway she went to bed, but she was really 'raspy' over night. She sounded like an old man who had been smoking for 20 years.....









I gave her her meds this morning, but she is still sneezing. Im wondering whether to give her a bit more bendryl?? I dont like to give her too much stuff. She had benedryl last night but not this morning.

I think if she is not better in the morning I will ring the vet again and see what she says.

Im so frightened. She is 10 years old and I dont like seeing her sick like this.

Can I please ask for the prayers to continue?? Thank you all so very much.

We both love you all to bits.

















Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Get well soon Chloe - you are in our thoughts and _prayers_.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

We will keep praying for you and miss chloe


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

My thoughts are with you and Chloe (hugs and nose licks from me and Jack!!)


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Extra thoughts and prayers sent your way....She will be fine in no time!!

Happy Anniversary!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

I hope Chloe is better soon.







I guess the meds may take awhile to kick in. At least you didn't wait to see the vet. Congratulations on your 28 years. You've been together this long I guess waiting a week longer won't matter







.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Get better soon pretty Chloe!


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> OK so now Im starting to get really worried
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> > OK so now Im starting to get really worried
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh Dede







i hope our little miss chloe gets all better very soon


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Still thinking of Miss Chloe..
I hope she feels better soon, really soon!

Andrea~


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Get well soon little miss Chloe - you have your mum & lots of us here worried about you!

Sending good vibes your way!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh I had so hoped that the update would show Chloe much better! The prayers are continuing for your little girl to recoup very very soon!


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

I am sorry Chloe isn't feeling better yet. I will keep praying.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry that Chloe isn't feeling better yet. I will continue to keep her and my thoughts and prayers.














Please get better soon Chloe.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Hugs and prayers coming Chloe's way...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Dede I was hoping it would be good news this morning. Poor little Chloe







I sure hope she is much better once the anti-biotics kick in.
With the sneezing, did the vet check her nose to make sure there isn't something in her nasal passage like a grass seed, we often had a problem with that back home with our dogs. Just a thought if she was outside and it's Spring there and the grasses are seeding too.
I am sure the vet checked her well though.
Scooby and I will be keeping Chloe in our thoughts and prayers that all will be well soon


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww poor chloe, i hope she feels better soon.







but i had to laugh about her flinging the medicine all over...massimo did the same thing when i gave him his phb the first (second and third) time.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awww!! Not lil Chloe









I hope you do get well soon







 and by the way, Snowy just LOVES that picture of you sitting pretty. We love you and really wish you get better soon


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Dede, I am so sorry and hope and pray for a full recovery.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

OK It's now 10.30pm Sunday evening and Chloe is just not right.

Im going to give her some benedryl in a moment and take her off to bed. I had a listen to her lungs (with a stethescope) and her lungs sound like crap














So Im off to see Fay.

Someone mentioned about her being near the fire the other night. And as the weather is up and down like a yo-yo (today we had a cloud burst!!) maybe she has got a chill!

Oh what a bad mommy I am





















I took her out on Friday in the stroller and it was very windy. She had her sweater (I remembered) on but it was cold. Maybe she has a chill or something.

Oh Lord I hope it's not my fault.














Please God dont let this be so
















Im just about to burst into tears just thinking about it..... 

Please pray that Chloe will be ok. Please???


Dede and a sick little sausage called Chloe..


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I was so hoping our little Chloe was doing better







I am praying for her to have a full recovery ASAP. We wub you wittle Cwowee







Pweez feel bedder soon







Indy sends nose licks to his cuzin Chloe







Hugs to Mum too, I know how you must be feeling and I wish we lived closer so I could help out in some way. Please know we are all there in spirit and wish all the best to you both


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

So sorry Miss Chloe isn't feeling better yet.







Maybe it just takes a little time for the meds to kick in. I'm keeping her in my thoughts & prayers.







Maybe a benedryl pill would be better to give her instead of liquid.Get well soon dear Chloe.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> OK It's now 10.30pm Sunday evening and Chloe is just not right.
> 
> Im going to give her some benedryl in a moment and take her off to bed. I had a listen to her lungs (with a stethescope) and her lungs sound like crap
> 
> ...


Dede don't blame yourself, perhaps it's just the changable weather and she has caught a cold, but if you had her sweater on then she should have been ok








Please let us know what Fay says, both you and Chloe are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

More positive thoughts and best prayers to you and Chloe. Sure hope she's really feeling better and just milkng this for all the extra attention she can get. But if not, you've got Fat, your wonderful vet. She'll be able to help you.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

get better miss chloe







take your meds mommy is giving you, they will help you


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Dede, I'm so sorry Chloe is still sick. I know how worried you must be. Hopefully it just runs it course and she is all better soon. We are praying for Chloe and you. Hold her tight and tell her all her furcousins and adopted Mamas are hugging her in our thoughts. I wish we could do something to help. Remember angels are watching over her. Please keep us posted. Love, hugs and prayers.















[attachment=12438:attachment]
Pam and Sassy


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Dede.. no way was my post about the heat referring to anything you should feel bad about!! NOTHING you did would cause this!! I FEEL TERRIBLE that I may have caused you to think this!!!! Our babies can pick up viruses just like we do.. just out of the air. If they were avoidable none of us would get colds and flus. 

I was just thinking maybe the warm air would slow down the healing a bit..and!!!... I very well could be way off on this thinking. I was just relating what we were advised with my hubby when his repiratory condition 'acts up'.

So don't you think for one second you 'DID" anything!! ..and I am soooooo sorry if my post made you think that way!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Praying that she feels better in the morning


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Oh I am so sorry to hear that sweet little Chloe isn't doing well







I haven't been on very much lately and just read this post about her and I hope that she is doing much better today. She looks like such a sweetheart. My thoughts are with her


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm so sorry you and Chloe are going through this.







Our prayers
are with Chloe!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

no one can get sick from just being out in the cold...sounds like she has an infection in her lungs ( be it bacterial, viral, or fingal) aka pneumonia and she needs some potent antibiotics and maybe fluids....ihope she is better soon!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just prayed for sweet Chloe, I'll be checkin all day to see how she is doing.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> no one can get sick from just being out in the cold...sounds like she has an infection in her lungs ( be it bacterial, viral, or fingal) aka pneumonia and she needs some potent antibiotics and maybe fluids....ihope she is better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jaimie.







I know that humans *cant* get a cold from being out in the cold - can get pneumonia (Ive done that







) but I wasnt sure about dogs? 

But I will go back tomorrow am to the vet and see what she says and recommends.

Dede and Chloe from down under




> Oh Dede I was hoping it would be good news this morning. Poor little Chloe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that was the first thing I asked the vet Janet - those darn grass seeds!!!

But no she didnt have one of those.. If she had it would have been easy to 'handle'

Its back to the vet tomorrow


Dede and Chloe


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I hope you are feeling better soon lil' sausage Chloe and causing lots of trouble!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Dede, can you get Benadryl in a tablet you can cut in half? That's what I use for Frosty. It's easy to hide a tablet in cheese and no taste. There's no way he'll take liquid meds, slings it all over like Chloe did. The regular tablet that is I think 25 mg. is just right for Frosty who is 10 lbs. when cut in half (12.5 mg.).

It's Sunday AM here, Monday there? I hope she's better by now! I can't figure the sneezing.........but I guess that's why Fay prescribed benadryl. It does sound like she has some fluid in her lungs, which as Jaimie said has to come from either bacteria or virus. Certainly nothing you did or didn't do---so don't be beating up on yourself!! 

Hugs and kisses to you and Chloe








Dee


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Get well soon precious Chloe - you are in our prayers for a speedy recovery!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Dede we will keep you and Chloe in our thoughts and prayers. I do hope whatever she has can be handled with meds at home and she does not have to stay with Fay. 
[attachment=12453:attachment]


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I was just sure that Chloe would be better by now. Hopefully your vet can diagnose and treat this quickly. Get better soon, Chloe!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I was hoping for some good news too. but don't worry Dede, she is pretty healthy otherwise and can beat this cold in no time. and you are the best mommy ever for Chloe







I keep praying


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Somehow I missed this thread. I will be praying for Miss Chloe. May she start to have a turn around and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I hope and pray that Chloe gets better soon. I was hoping that she would be better the next time that we heard from you but maybe it is just a matter of time.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Hugs and prayers for Chloe
Aimee


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Poor dear little Chloe. Sounds like she needs some antibiotics. Does your vet do emergencies or do you have to wait until tomorrow?


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm sorry Chloe is not feeling better yet. Hoping she will feel better very soon.


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

My prayers for the little one! Hope she gets well soon


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Dede, keeping you and Chloe in my thoughts and prayer...


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Big Hugs







I'll be thinking and praying for little Chloe


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Crossing my fingers that Fay will be able to pinpoint what is wrong and treat it directly. Poor little girl, I know one thing, she can't be in any pain - you take such extra good care of her, Dede. That is one LOVED AND SPOILED Maltese.









Hey Chlowey - are you milking it, cuz?? Feel better, sweetie. Love, Bonnie Marie


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Chloe is in my prayers,







To you all. Please update as soon as you know anything, Thinking of you all.
BEK


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I was hoping I'd see an update on little chloe. I'm in NY ...am I correct there is about 12 hour difference?. ..if so then it would be nearing 9 AM by Dede. I pray for a good report !!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just checkin in to see how Chloe is feeling


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

i've been praying for and thinking about our sweet Chloe. i'm so sad to hear she's not better yet. you're a wonderful mommy for knowing your baby well enough to know when something's not right. there are so many pet owners out there that are completely clueless about their dogs and their behavior on a day to day basis. Don't you dare blame yourself, when you took her out the other day i'm guessing it was for her benefit/enjoyment. please take good care of sweet Chloe and keep us updated. We'll keep praying and sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

It is now 9:21 A.M. Monday in Australia. Can't wait until Dede and Chloe get home from the vet's office for an update on our sweet little girl down under. Hope you are feeling better Miss Chloe.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Dede,

I have had Chloe in my prayers and hope with all my heart she improves swiftly.

We love you!
Melanie


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I just had to come and check if there was any news about Little Chloe







I can't stop thinking about her and Dede and hoping she is on her way to feeling all better soon







We love you precious Chloe and are thinking about you and praying for you to be better very soon. Dede you are the best Mum and in no way is this your fault







It is just something that happens, Chloe knows how much you love her and how well you take care of her


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Prayers are with Chloe, hope she's having a better day.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I was hoping I'd see an update on little chloe. I'm in NY ...am I correct there is about 12 hour difference?. ..if so then it would be nearing 9 AM by Dede. I pray for a good report !![/B]


I think I figured yesterday from here on the West Coast it's 17 hours difference.
Example...it was 11:00 AM there and 6:00 PM here. Am I right? It's confusing.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i know that pat talked to dede and chloe is in the hospital on fluids and IV antibiotics...thats all i know, im sure dede will come post soon


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks Jamie!! I have seen the fluids and the IV antibiotics work wonders! I'm praying they are the key to gettting little Chloe turned around!

praying for you sweetie!!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Right Now in Brisbane Queensland it is 1pm in WA were dede and Chloe are it is 11am the same day of course.MONDAY 9/11















Chloe darl, luv and kisses get well soon.














To you dede.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Chloe angel, rest well in the hospital, but don't stay too long. Your mommy wants you home, safe and sound. Big giant














's to you, and positive thoughts for your quick recovery.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

We haven't had the computer on today. Soooo sorry this precious little one is not feeling well. Prayers coming your way from Sammie and Brutus and me. We'll be thinking about our favorite little Aussie girl.

Samsonsmom, Sammie and Brutus.

Mes cryin' kowie. Pwease getted better quik. Sammie


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Get well SOON Chloe - we are praying for you to heal quickly









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thank goodness we've gotten some news. Thanks for posting Jaimie. We hope for good news from Dede after they've gotten some fluid and meds in Chloe.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Dede told me once that she is 12 hrs. ahead of NY, so that would make her 15 hrs. ahead of those in the Pacific Time Zone...


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh, Chloe (and Dede), I'm so sorry to hear about this! 

Josie and I will be praying for both of you and hope the little sausage is back sitting up on her hind legs in no time!

Josie says: Chloe, you must get better, cause my mommy laughs really a lot when she reads your posts! 


Steph and Josie


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so glad Chloe is in the hospital where she can get the medical attention she needs. Antibiotics and fluids should help her start feeling better soon.

Get better, sweet Chloe!


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

Love and prayers to little Chloe, Dede and the rest of the family. Please get well soon.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Chloe, see what happens when you spit out your benedryl ?!!! now that you are getting better meds you will get better. I just know it


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Just hoping for an update on Chloe. I pray that the treatment is helping her, and that she will be home with you again soon.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

It's now 2pm 9/11 and this morning I took her to the vet at 8.30am.


Chloe had a very bad night - neither she nor I got any sleep at all. All she kept doing was 'rasping' and sneezing.














and tossing and turning.

When we got down to the vet, Fay took one look at at her and said that Chloe was 'dribbling' from her nose and that she sounded real 'chesty' She listened to Chloe's chest and said she had fluid in the bottom of her lungs!
















She has taken her into hospital and is starting her on fluids and meds. Im going back at 5pm to see how she is doing.

Oh my heart just broke. When Fay was holding her and listening to Chloe's chest, Chloe started crying and wimpering!! She wanted her mommy and I felt so helpless.

I know she is in good hands but I still feel so bad.

We've worked out what the problem is!! Chloe went to the groomers the other day 9/1 - and we 'think' she had picked up something there - AGAIN
















This is not the first time that Chloe has gotten sick from here. The first time, I thought 'well maybe, maybe not'. But not again. This time it is bad. Thinking back it all fits in. Im so mad....














. My baby has all her vaccinations up to date etc and there are other dogs at this place that do not. How can anyone run a business and not know that there are other dogs there that have an infection.??
















As Chloe doesnt not come into contact with any other dogs - only when she goes to the groomers - it is very likely that she has caught something here.

Anyway I cant prove it, so what can I do??? NOT GO THERE AGAIN MOMMY - you stupid b....mommy.
















Now I feel even more awful that it's my fault that she is sick for taking her to the groomers. Ive been going there 10 years now Ive a sick little sausage. BAD MOMMY
















OK thats the update at the moment.

Thank you to everyone for all your lovely kind wonderful thoughtful wishes and prayers.

God Bless you all...


Hugs to you all















Dede and a sick little sausage called Chloe


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh poor little angel - please get better real quick Chloe!!

Please keep us posted Dede, we are all waiting to hear she is on the mend & home back in your arms!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey Dede, now is a good time for you to rest a little bit. you have 3 hours, take a nap and relax. She is in good hands. and stop saying you are not a good mommy







, you're the best


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

Poor Little Sausage!!! 

Keep your chin up, I'm sure Sausage Chloe will recover quickly AND get back to her diva ways soon. You all will remain in my thoughts xoxoxoxoxo

ann marie and the "mommies dont give you nicknames of foodies they dont like! we all WUV you, Miss Chlowe!!!" peanutbuttercup


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm so sorry that Chloe is sick. I'm sure the antibiotics and fluids will work and she'll soon be home with you again.

It's not your fault if Chloe caught something at the groomers. You can't blame yourself for something like this. It could have happened to any of us that take our fluff-butts to a groomer.

It's obvious to me that you love Chloe and take wonderful care of her. She is lucky to have you for her mommy.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Right DEDE, that is enough talking cr%p, pull you head out of your %%%. You are a wonderful mummy, that lives and breaths for her baby, your a wonderful warm hearted person. This isn't your fault, anyone of our babies could catch something from the groomers, don't you dare start picking at yourself, Oh I wish I could fly there and slap you stupid women. ( For all non Aussies, what I have said is ment here with love and a smile, not offensive OK).







Dede take care of yourself and sick little sausage Chloe.
You are in my prays, luv to you both (No more silly talk right)















BEK, Sammy Maree and max xxxooo


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Right DEDE, that is enough talking cr%p, pull you head out of your %%%. You are a wonderful mummy, that lives and breaths for her baby, your a wonderful warm hearted person. This isn't your fault, anyone of our babies could catch something from the groomers, don't you dare start picking at yourself, Oh I wish I could fly there and slap you stupid women. ( For all non Aussies, what I have said is ment here with love and a smile, not offensive OK).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*MOMMY!!!!! That made my day Bek...... thanks a lot. Oh Im peeing my pants here with larfter...

and yes, please don't anyone take it the wrong way. Us aussie have a really wierd sense of humour.

Bek, dont you mean you want to come over and slap my butt??? LOL LOL

Dede and Chloe from down under*


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh you are not a bad mommy! You are doing the best thing for your sweet Chloe, putting her in the right hands. We will be thinking and praying for Chloe







I'm sure she misses her mommy terribly right now







She will get better DeDe, she has a ton of puppy prayers headed her way







You take care!















We love you Chloe


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

Dede, this is not your fault. You had no way to know sick dogs had been to the groomers. You are a great mommy for getting your baby help!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Dede Dede Dede ya know Bek is right, and she has said how you can understand it, this ain't your fault, stop blaming yourself and kicking your own ass and get some rest.







We all take a chance when we take our little ones to the groomer.








Little sausage Chloe is in good hands and I am sure Fay will make her well again. I am keeping little sausage Chloe in my thoughts and prayers and also asking for some strength to be sent your way too


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Dede,
I hope Chloe is feeling a little better, I will keep her in my thoughts!









Andrea~


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Awww Dede you must be feeling it but you are a good mummy "the best mummy"









Chloe will be home again before you know it







I'm praying for the two of you's


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Dede, I could hardly wait to get here this AM to see how little Chloe is. If I have my time 'calculations' right, you might be back at the vets now, (It's 6:10AM now NY time). I know it is hard to leave them at the vets..it broke my heart each time I had to do it..but I just focused on the fact this was necessary to get my baby well again. 
I'm praying your next update on little Chloe will be one saying she is much better. 
I was so sad to see you "beating yourself up" for something you had no control over! There is no better Mom in the world than you!! 
Little Chloe has so many people around the world praying for her and pulling for her.. I know she will come out of this fine! Will be checking in for your update!!
Take care Hon... hope you got a bit of rest..you have to take care of yourself too! After all your little Chloe will want mama all perky when she comes home!!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Dede, you are a wonderful mommy.







Please stop beating yourself up about it.







We all know how much you love little Chloe. Sending prayers, good thoughts and much love to you and Chloe. We will anxiously be waiting for a good update. Take care Dede!









Robin


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

I am anxiously awaiting a new update. This could have happened to any one of us. It certainly is not your fault! I hope Chloe is feeling better!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Hope Chloe is feeling better soon and that you were able to get some needed rest as well.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

OK Miss Chloe is home with meds. She is a bit better but Fay wants me to ring her in the morning (or during the night if necessary)

She is still sneezing like billyo but her chest is not so 'raspy'. Fay said that it would probably take about 3 days or so to get completely better









Ive got to give her some meds every 8 hours - to keep the sneezing down - and some other stuff to take.

But staying true to form, when we collected her, Fay was trying to give her her meds etc, and Chloe, bless her little cotton paws LOL - spat everything out! That's my girl.
















Fay said that during the day Chloe was as good as gold. As soon as Chloe saw me this evening, she played up!!!
















I am shattered at the moment. I didnt get any rest this afternoon. I just couldnt rest. So I came on here!! Thats the best medicine for anything. A good dose of SM.

I would like to say a really really BIG thank you for everyones love and wishes and concern about my little sausage.














I wish I could give everyone a big kiss.

















Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

I am so relieved that Chloe is feeling a bit better! It looks like the meds are starting to work.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Good pud, Chloe (sorry, sausage) and while we're talking food Dede, 







Oggie







,







Oggie







,







Oggie


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

SOOOOOOOO HAPPY! that little Chloe is home!! I'm sure within a few days this will all be behind you and then we'll want some more of yur darlin Chloe videos showing her as her happy healthy self!
Dede I know this has been a terribly stressful time. Now she's home.. just snuggle up together and have a good rest!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I'm so glad that Chloe is doing better and is home with you Dede! That is wonderful news!














Praying for a speedy recovery! Sending lots of love and hugs your way!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Thank God Chloe is better. Fay would not have let her come home unless she saw signs of improvement. As Bek and the others have said, though, YOU need to get some rest. You can't do her any good if you let yourself get rundown and sick. As my household continues to pray for Chloe, we also pray that my dear friend Dede will stop blaming herself, get at least a nap, and do whatever is necessary to maintain your own well being. I know your only thoughts are for the little sausage queen, and maybe that's as it should be, but we all want you to get some rest too. Pass out on the sofa, stretch out beside her little bed on the floor, take her to your bed and hug her, whatever it takes. But do it for her, if not yourself. Otherwise several of us are going to come down under and kick your A$$ but good. And we won't stop. While some of us look after Chloe, the rest of us will be beating you silly, nonstop. Mr. Derek will help us. Forget about housework, cooking, laundry, everything. Just concentrate on the best malt mom in this world and her darling baby girl.

Love
Samsonsmom

Kowie. Fank yous for helping me make me mum feel so guilty. She's tinking about staying wid me next week instead of goin on hers twip. Her sed to Daddy wast night, "wot if sam getted sick wile we are gone." But you ken knock it off now. Hers and me has cried enuf fer now. Just get better and wick yous moms paw. Her sur duz wuv you. I do too. Me 'n Sassy may just have to kum down under and sees you. Sammie


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so glad little Chloe has improved & I hope she continues to get much better.Please don't blame yourself for her illness.I did that too when Boo was so sick a couple of weeks ago so I know how you feel.You're a very good mommy,sometimes these things just happen.


----------



## Amelias Daisy (Aug 6, 2006)

First Happy Wedding Anniversary ! Your puppy is in our prayers. We all know how well prayers work! Please keep us updated. This forum has been a godsend to me.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Dede I am so pleased to hear some good news, yayyyyyyyyy Chloe is home with her mummy





















I will keep praying that little sausage Chloe keeps improving and is back to her normal little beautiful, cute, happy self real soon














and one for mummy too


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Dede, thank you so much for the good news. What a relief that Chloe is getting better and you need your rest too. Maybe you can cuddle up together today for a nap and you will both feel better.







~ Julia


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Oh what a crazy weekend you had.. I'm so glad Chloe is feeling better.















See what a good Mommy you are.. you did everything you could to get her better again. You took her striaght to the vet as soon as you knew something was not right. You did the right thing.. so don't feel bad. 
lots of prays for a speedy recovery.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I haven't been on all weekend & was so sad to come on to hear about Chloe.I skimmed through all the posts with my heart in my throat,scared to read the worst. SOOOOOOOOO happy to hear she is home and a bit better














She is in my prayers to continue getting better each moment !














FOR YOU FOR BEING SUCH A GOOD MOMMY !


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Aww, little Chloe is home -- I'm so glad she's out of the Sausage Hospital! 

Noelle keeps saying -- "Can't we PLEASE go see the Sausage?? I LOVE Sausages!" I think I may have some explaining to do about sausages ...









Now, Chloe_ *will* _  get better and stronger each and every day and you are such a good mum that you'll keep a sharp eye on her, we all know that. No one could ask for a better caregiver than you, DeDe.







I would gladly have you care for Noelle any day -- and that's the highest compliment I can pay anyone. 

Be well, dear lady, and Chloe will heal nicely and completely and be back to sitting up and posing for pictures for us all.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree 100%... I can't name anyone that takes better care..gives more love and concern than you Dede! your little Chloe knew what she was doing when she picked YOU! to be her mom!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I am thrilled to know that she is home and on the road to recovery! Wonderful!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Glad to hear that Chloe is doing better.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Just came on and found out that Miss Chloe has been sick. I'm glad to hear that she is on the road to recovery. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Glad to hear Chloe is doing better


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

SOOooOO Happy!







Glad to hear she is good!!!


Andrea~


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Dede,

Am so thankful Chloe is back home and on her way to recovery







We send continued hugs and prayers! I hope you are able to get some much needed rest now









Hugs,

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

This thread just now came up for me...I am so glad that Chloe is back home and on the mend.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Great news







now Chloe....take those meds for your mummy


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't know how I missed this thread until now--but I'm so sorry to hear precious Chloe was sick and so glad to hear she is doing better now!!














Sending hugs and prayers for her continued recuperation and good health!!!


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

I didn't realize little Chloe was sick.







I'm so glad she is feeling better. She's just precious!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

What a relief!!! I am so pleased to hear that Chloe is on the mend. NOW YOU GET SOME REST! You and Chloe take it easy and sleep!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Dede I'm so happy that Chloe's home where she belongs. I hope she gets better every day. You get some rest, too, my friend.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am so glad that Chloe is home and is doing a bit better. Dede I can't tell you enough what a good Mommy I know you are







Please stop thinking you did something wrong.......it is so not your fault! Big hugs to you both, I am keeping Chloe girl in my prayers and wish for a quick recovery


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

it's great to hear chloe is back home with you and on the mend!! none of this is your fault. you didn't make the conscious decision to make your precious chloe ill. it was an accident. if it's anyone's fault, it's the crazy bird that let sick animals into her care and spread the illness.









massimo sends kisses and cuddles to dede and chloe from down under.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Dede,

It will do NO good to beat yourself up over Chloe being sick, but yes you are feeling like a wonderful Mommy.

Please know that Chloe has many many people praying for her swift recovery and well being.









We love you both!!!
Melanie


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Dede I am so glad to hear Chloe is back home with you. Let us know how things go today at the vet (tuesday), I hope all is well. Now look after yourself, and get some rest. right women. hehehehehehehe.
Praying all goes well.







Big hug to little sausage Chloe and of course yourself.
BEK


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

DeeDee you and Chloe are still in my prayers


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well here we are another morning in West Aust. How is little miss sausage Chloe doing this morning Dede?
I am hoping and praying she is much better


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Sorry I haven't been able to check on you and Chloe today. I've been doing a lot of sitting on the floor in front of my toilet today. Don't know what kind of bug this is, but it's a nasty one







.

Hope you and Chloe are both doing better--especially the little sausage!
Bless you,
Dee


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Sorry I haven't been able to check on you and Chloe today. I've been doing a lot of sitting on the floor in front of my toilet today. Don't know what kind of bug this is, but it's a nasty one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww Dee Im so sorry to hear you been in front of the toilet







Ive been sitting on it.....

I think Ive got my self so worked up over Chloe, that Ive got what we call down under "the trots'








I hope you feel better soon.

Now as to the little sausage..... she had more meds around 5pm tonight and Im putting it inside pieces of cheese!! Her next lot are at midnight so I guess that is a good thing??

Last night she was still wheezing and rasping. But she is not 'dribbling' from her nose. But is still sneezing.

I just hope she gets over this soon. I just hate seeing her like this. She is not my 'little sausage' like this.

Mommy loves you honey pie.......

















Dede and the little sausage Chloe from down under


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwww Dede I sure hope this bug breaks real soon for Chloe and she is better tomorrow, she is lucky to have you, you are such a good mummy and I know you will nurse her right back to her little sausage self soon















I will keep praying that all will be well very soon for her


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Come on, Chloe -- shake this d*amn bug out in to the Pacific Ocean! Shake it, girl! Shake it!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Come on, Chloe -- shake this d*amn bug out in to the Pacific Ocean! Shake it, girl! Shake it![/B]


Awww Miss Noelle, de pacific ocean is soooooooooo far away from me.... de Indian Ocean is nearer wib dat do pwese???

fank u ebery one for ur nice forts and love. Mommy is so worried about me......... Im twing to get better but dis infekshun is really bad an it make me feew so bad.....

Miss Chloe


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Okie Dokie, Mif Cwoeeee - you kin shake shake shake it to da Indin Ochen -- that won't take so much of yer engy.

Now --jest dew it!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Indy just got through taking meds for a UTI and the only way we could get him to take the meds was to hide it in a piece of cheese







He learned to pick it out of the Nutrical after the first time







I hope Chloe is like Indy in that she will eat the cheese so fast she won't even notice the medicine...heheheh Got to love that cheese







Hugs to you both and nose licks to Chloe from Indy


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hope Chloe is feeling better soon







's to you too Dede ..hang in there


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Indy just got through taking meds for a UTI and the only way we could get him to take the meds was to hide it in a piece of cheese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Pill Pockets"!! I get the Extra Small chicken flavor for Frosty. Since he takes meds every day, he got tired of cheese. They are a soft texture take sticks to pills--it molds right around them tight. He thinks they are "treats". I've found them at 3 stores near me, and also ordered..


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Kwoie---Brutus 'n me are gwad yous better. But take your yucky medicine and get all well berry soon. Wez all wubs you and yo mama so muches. We wants you OK right now! Shake it into de ocean, into the desert, into the toilet for all we kers, just shake it and gibs yo mama a kiss. Her probably needes it real bad.

Samson and Brutus.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Chloe - Auntie Kim is right, kick this silly bug straight into the ocean! Whichever ocean is closest, but just get rid of it!! Take your pills like a good little girl, and get better!! I want to hear daily improvements from your mommie.

Love you, little one.








Auntie Linda and Cousin Bonnie


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

We are super happy that Chloe is on the mend but not surprised. Due to all the prayers being said for her and you. The well being of both of you has been so important to all of us.

Catch up on your rest, Chloe needs rest too so sleep and sleep some more.

We luv ya both!
Melanie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Auntie Dede and Cuzin Chwoe.............keep gettin better. I are sendin yous wots of nose wicks and wiggles. Wubs and kissy kissy *~Sassy*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Come on Miss Chloe, rest and take all your meds, we are praying for you and your mommy


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

ZsaZsa and Jewels wanted me to check on their little sweet friend "down under"







We have been thinking about you little one and hope you are better soon, you have a very very good mommy


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

hey Dede, glad to see things have picked up a little with Chloe. Let us know how she went through the night.







To you and Chloe


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

OK we are not doing as well as we should be!!!




























we had a bit of a relapse!! Another 'bad' night!!!

Chloe has had her meds but doesnt seem to be shaking this off. Ive just spoken to the vet and she said to see how she goes today/tonight and if not improved she is to go back into hospital!!!!
 















She is supposed to be getting better!!! 

Im so upset I just cant talk









Dede and the little sausage Chloe from down under


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm sorry Chloe is not better yet. I will keep her in my thoughts.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh Dede, I am sorry Chloe had another bad night. I will keep you both in my prays. Chloe will get better, she will. Be strong, your baby has HEAPS of people praying for her. Please let me know how she goes tonight, and what happens tomorrow.







To you, hubby and little sausage Chloe.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

oh dede!






















this isnt what we logged on to hear. you tell Dr VetLady that we all demand that he pull every favor he can with God and ALL that is Holy to get your little ChloeSausageGirl back home and WELL! remind her that we are over 1000+ strong, and certainly some of us have some PMS issues that we can take out on her, if need be. (though we would NEVER do that to our jaimie!)

please go see your little SausageChloe and give her hugs and kisses from each and every one of us. even if it takes you all day long!!!!!!





































ann marie and the "miss chlowe, you bettew outsmawt that bug yous got! you need awl yur strength to eat peanutbutter offa yowr nose!" buttercup


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

On no, I thought she was getting better














hope she is still taking the antibiotics. maybe she needs to get something stronger. I really feel for her. last time I got sick it lasted one whole month







some viruses are just too stubborn








I'll keep praying that she gets well soon


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Miss Chloe.. Hang on Dede she will get better, I will always keep Chloe in
my prayers and I will be praying for a quick recovery and please feel better yourself, everyone is here for you...
















Andrea~
[attachment=12642:attachment]


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

get well soon little miss Chloe


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*Miss Chloe is certainly having a time. I sure hope the vet can soothe all your fears and make Chloe feel better too. We are praying for you all and hope to hear good news soon!*


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Hope she shakes this soon!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Dede,








I am so sorry that things aren't going as well as expected. It might just be one of those bugs that needs a 'direct-hit' with IV antibiotics rather than oral. I had a friend last year that got a nasty lung infection and that was the way with her. Just a couple of days on IV antibiotic did quick work , where the oral just didn't do that much.
Prayers are going out like crazy for your little girl...and you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Dede, I am shocked to hear about this set back. I hope and pray for a complete recovery..... now!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear Chloe is still not feeling better. Chest infections can be hard to beat. If she needs to go back to the hospital to get better, than back she'll go, huh?

I will say my prayers for that little sausage!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Dede I am so sorry Chloe is not feeling better yet







perhaps the IV antibiotics is the way to go.

Chloe please get well soon









We will keep praying for Chloe to get well real soon Dede


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Dede and Chloe,

Wish we could give you both a big hug







Our prayers continue for Chloe to get better SOON!!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm so sorry she's not getting better quicker.....you're in my thoughts




> OK we are not doing as well as we should be!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Be aware I have heard through my vet that this is running through dogs like a wild fire...here in WI they are calling it the doggy flu, Gosh I hope Chloe gets better soon! Ive been told it can take almost a month for the little ones to beat this....shes going to beat this! Eveyone on sm is pulling for her, Keep your chin up!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... I have been MIA so I'm trying to catch up... I am so sorry to hear about Chloe...







I hope your baby is feeling better today...


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear that Chloe isn't doing as well as expected







I am praying and praying for her to feel all better and soon







Sending more hugs to you both


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

This is not the news I was hoping to hear this morning. Hugs to you and Chloe and I'll hope for big improvement today!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Here are more hugs and thoughts from me and Jack! We love Chloe


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Sending prayers your way.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

please get better soon Chloe
















love the zsa and jewels


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Come on, Chloe - you need to buckle down and rid yourself of this nasty bug. If you can't do it yourself, that's okay little sausage, Dr. Fay will help you. And your mommie. And all your friends and extended family here on SM.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Father in heaven you know all about Chloe, you know that she has been so very ill, I ask Lord that you would touch her this very moment, that you would heal her of this awful sickness. I also ask Lord that you would be with DeeDee, I ask that she would find rest in your precious arms and peace during this difficult time. In Jesus name Amen


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Lots of prayers for you and chloe..feel better soon


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

(9:30 AM Wed., West coast of America) Oh Dede, I'm so worried. Can't wait to hear how Chloe is today.







This time difference makes it hard to keep up.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> OK we are not doing as well as we should be!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Dede I'm praying so hard that Chloe starts feeling better soon.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

> Father in heaven you know all about Chloe, you know that she has been so very ill, I ask Lord that you would touch her this very moment, that you would heal her of this awful sickness. I also ask Lord that you would be with DeeDee, I ask that she would find rest in your precious arms and peace during this difficult time. In Jesus name Amen[/B]



Amen.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Keep your chin up & PLEASE get better little one.Prayers and more prayers sent Chloe's way


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Come on sweetie... get well!!


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Puddy and I are praying our hardest for you little sausage.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Please get better sweet Chloe


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Dede,

I am still saying recovery prayers for Chloe and peace prayers for you and your hubby.

We love you,
Melanie


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=253809
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=253876
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amen


Dede how is Miss Chloe today, Let us know how she went through the night.







To you,hubby and Chloe
BEK


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ok I'm really getting mixed up on the time zone difference.. I'm thinking Dede said in her bio she set her time to reflect "NY time" so the time we're seeing when she posts is showing NY time but in reality she'd be Australian 12 hours "earlier" . ( am I correct?) 
I had been going by her posting" time, thinking that was Australia time, and I was figuring that she was just 12 hours later. Anyway...all I know is I hope we hear some good news on "our" widdle Chloe very soon.
( prayers going out for ya darlin')


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> Father in heaven you know all about Chloe, you know that she has been so very ill, I ask Lord that you would touch her this very moment, that you would heal her of this awful sickness. I also ask Lord that you would be with DeeDee, I ask that she would find rest in your precious arms and peace during this difficult time. In Jesus name Amen[/B]


Amen









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

My Prayers are with Chloe..










Andrea~


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Ok I'm really getting mixed up on the time zone difference.. I'm thinking Dede said in her bio she set her time to reflect "NY time" so the time we're seeing when she posts is showing NY time but in reality she'd be Australian 12 hours "earlier" . ( am I correct?)
> I had been going by her posting" time, thinking that was Australia time, and I was figuring that she was just 12 hours later. Anyway...all I know is I hope we hear some good news on "our" widdle Chloe very soon.
> ( prayers going out for ya darlin')[/B]


It's approx 8.30am Thursday in Western Australia right now I think. I am up to Adelaide time in South Australia, and I think W.A. is 12½ ahead of us, Adelaide is 14½ hours ahead.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Hugs and love and more hugs to you, Dede, and to the precious little sausage Chloe!!! I'm praying hard for her health and your peace of mind.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Please get better soon precious little one.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Dede -- I'm holding you and Chloe close. This is taking longer than any of us want -- but we know she WILL get stronger and well. So glad you've found good Dr. Fay and she will do what is best for your little sausage.

Take care, dear Dede.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Ok I'm really getting mixed up on the time zone difference.. I'm thinking Dede said in her bio she set her time to reflect "NY time" so the time we're seeing when she posts is showing NY time but in reality she'd be Australian 12 hours "earlier" . ( am I correct?)
> I had been going by her posting" time, thinking that was Australia time, and I was figuring that she was just 12 hours later. Anyway...all I know is I hope we hear some good news on "our" widdle Chloe very soon.
> ( prayers going out for ya darlin')[/B]


Yes you are right Terri; I am 12 hours AHEAD of NY. The time you see is reflecting NY time but when you see AM make that PM and vise versa.

I had to set my time zone to NY as the poor old computer there in america couldnt work out that I was 12 hours ahead and was making a mess of the posts. So I decided to set my zone to NY. So if you see my post and it says "11.02PM - make that 12 hours later!

It is now 11*AM *thursday MORNING...

I have just returned from having Chloe admitted back into hospital. They are going to start her on stronger meds and then maybe do a head xray!! They ar now thinking that she may have a growth on her head???!!!??























Im just so sick with worry.

Thank you all for the lovely emails, lovely posts; hugs and prayers and everything else for my little sausage.

Its so hard being so far away from so many wonderful people..

I will update later this afternoon - my time.

Hugs and kissys to all


Dede and the little sausage


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Turning up the prayer power - NOW!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

<span style="color:#663366">







Please let Chloe be ok!







</span>


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww just when we thought she was getting better. Poor little sausage! I hope she can make and improvement sometime soon. I'm so sorry Dede!
















Hugs and Love from me and my baby


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Dede Im so sorry Chloe isnt feeling better..please know that we are praying for Chloe and for you also..try and hang in there..we are all here for you


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> <span style="color:#663366">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel the same way














I keep thinking about you and Chloe, I just want her to be alright


----------



## jenn (Apr 19, 2006)

Huggs to you & Chloe!! Sending more good wishes your way.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Dede, 
I know you are sick with worry.. that's only natural. But since she improved considerably with just the one day IVs I'm thinking that giving her a bit more time on them this round will really get a handle on this thing. As to the X-ray... It's possible the vets are just trying to be thorough to be sure they are not overlooking anything that should be dealt with... like swelling of sinuses from infection ?
I know it is almost impossible to not fret and think all kinds of things... I guess we all tend to do that with the unknown... but lets just take this one day at a time. 
The IV antibiotics and fluids work wonders.. they helped a lot in just doing them for some hours the first she was admitted. Going to be praying they even better this time and get things turned around quickly.
Know ,too, Dede we are here for you,... moms of sick babies can use prayers too and you already have them on the way along with the ones for your little Chloe!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry about this turn of events, but be strong, Dede. There are a lot of people praying for little Chloe.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

No, No, No! We can not have this. Chloe must get better!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW,poor Chloe.Please get well Chloe.


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

Here is a big hug and get well wishes from Southern California. We're all pulling for Chloe to get better quickly.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry. Sending Get Well Wishes. Feel Better Soon Sweet Chloe.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Come on sweet baby girl, rest and get well for your mommy, she needs you home. DeeDee I'm praying


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Oh dear, I had hoped Chloe would have been better by now. I am so sorry. I do agree with IamMomtoMissy in that since Chloe did improve with the IV antibiotics that she will likely improve again. Maybe if they keep her on them a little longer she'll be ale to shake this.

Please try to get some rest and give Chloe a hug and kiss from me and Shotzi.
















Carla & Shotzi


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Don't worry about time zones. We are checking for word on her day and night, 'round the clock. We are all concerned about you, too. We just have to stay positive and continuing to pray for her complete recovery. Please know that we love you, want only the best for you and little princess precious, and are all holding our breaths with you. 

Love to you, Miss Chloe and Mr. Derrick, who must also be beside himself with worry for his sweet girls. 

Love, 
Carolyn and Sammie


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Long time lurker







I just want to tell you how sorry I am you and Chloe have to go through this. When Pompom had pneumonia, one day of IV antibiotics made him better at first but as soon as he came back home he started getting worse again. Long term IV antibiotics is what did the trick for him (about 2 weeks). I keep checking this thread hoping to hear good news, I will keep checking until I see good news







. I will keep her in my prayers.









Diane and almost 11 months Pompom


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Dede, I've been praying so hard







maybe they should keep her for couple of days? where in the world did the growth come from? come on Chloe, get better. I can't take this. Pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase !! we love you, and don't want you to be sick ever.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Dede, you know how I feel. I will keep you both in my prayers.
Luv to you all
BEK


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

Get well Chloe!!!!


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i have you and chloe in my thoughts, she'll recover soon... you take care!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, Dede, bless your heart and Chloe's. I'm praying the next post from you will be
all good news.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I hope you have heard some good news about Chloe, she is the first thing I think about when I get up. I was hoping to hear some good news when I woke up, but with the time difference I know it is hard. Please be ok little sweet Chloe














Dede, I can't wait until you can bring home your little sausage...all better with lots of kisses and nose licks for her Mum


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> <span style="color:#663366">
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so sorry Dede, I am here praying for Chloe .. I am sure God hears me, I won't leave him alone on this one...


Andrea~


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Dede, I'm praying that Chloe will get better soon. Big hugs from Cindy and Buster, Sweetpea and Mickey


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OH Dede, this is just so awful... I hope and pray for her recovery.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Dede please know that we are all praying so hard for little sausage Chloe to get well real soon


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am really sorry that lil Chloe is still not feeling well







I keep on checking your post hoping to get good news....I really really hope that cutie Choe will be just fine


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I am so sorry. I had no idea that Chloe had a relapse.














I am definitely praying for her..........and you.














Hang in there. I know it is tough.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Get well Chloe!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Oh my heavens I just read this post now. You and Chloe are in my thoughts and prayers, just hope she gets better soon, poor baby!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I so hate the time zone difference betwwen us.Praying hard the little sausage is better today


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It's 8:25 where I am at, I prayed for Chloe numerous times in the night. I just wanted to see how she is doing


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thinking of Chloe and Dede..I sure hope Chloe is better today


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

So sorry to hear that sweet Chloe is not well. I truly hope she gets better very very soon.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh Dede, I'm so sorry to hear this about little Chloe. She's a strong little sausage, she'll be better soon, I know. She's got a lot of people praying for her, and sending all positive thoughts to you both.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hang in there Dede, if she isn't improving, being in the hospital is the best possible thing right now.







Possibly they needed to change to a different antibiotic too. I'm sending love and prayers your way!







and hoping Chloe will be back in your arms by the time you get this (since it's 9:45 AM Pac time, it is the middle of the night there!) One thing about having the time difference, that means prayer continues around the clock!









Looking forward to GOOD news!!








</span>Dee[/B]


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Dede, give us some good news


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Just checking for an update. We're all hoping for good news!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Chloe get better sweetie!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Dede,

We all are praying and wishing a good healthy recovery for Chloe and peace of mind for you and your husband.










We are there with you in spirit. We love you.

Melanie


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Dede, my thoughts and prayers are with you, Chloe and your husband. I'm praying for good news on your next update. Please get better Chloe.














We love you


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Get better Chloe, you can do it


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'M WORRIED I HOPE DEEDEE LETS US KNOW HOW CHLOE IS DOING. HUGS DEEDEE


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I just put some prayer in an envelope and mailed it to Chloe. maybe that will work better.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

I hope we will be getting good news on Chloe soon. Lots of prayers and hugs.

Pam and Sassy


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I was just checking in to see if there is any news on our precious Chloe. I hope everything is ok with her in the hospital







Dede please hang in there and know we are all here for you, praying for your little sausage that we all have come to love


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Poor Chloe! I am thinking of you guys and checking in for updates. Get well little girl!!!!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

More thoughts and loves for Chloe heading your way ...


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

We hope chloe has a fast and speedy recovery.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Chloe's Guardian Angel is watching over her; she will be well, soon!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

It's only 6 AM there right now........so guess we need to be patient to hear how Chloe is!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I keep checking to see if little Chloe is out of the woods and on the way to recovery. Dede my thoughts and prayers are still with you all.







~Julia~


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I hope Chloe gets better soon!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

chloe, please get well soon!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Still waiting Dede for some good news!!!


Andrea~


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Us too. Checking all day and will be checking all night. Please God, please.

Samsonsmom


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm checking in too.. praying the hospital stay and the meds are kicking in and helping Chloe feel better!!


----------



## diamond32 (Sep 14, 2006)

Get well soon


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

just checking, been thinking about sweet chloe all day


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

get well Chloe, thinking of you and your family, many many







's coming your way, keep us updated dede when you can


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Still worried and waiting for an update that Chloe is getting better. 
Lots of prayers and thoughts are with you and Chloe Dede.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Dede, how is everything going with Chloe?. It is 12:45pm Friday so that means it is 10:45 am Friday your end. What is going on????, getting worried mate, ur freakin me out, let us know.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Dear Dede, I, like so many others, logged on to check on sweet Chloe's condition. Please let us know, as soon as you can, how both she and you are doing. We all care so much about the 2 of you.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Freakin' freaking out here! I sent an email, hope we'll hear something before bedtime here.







You gotta get better Chloe!!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Praying Chloe is getting better


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking in. It's so hard with Dede being in a diiferent time zone.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Dede, I know you are tired and worried, but please tell us something. We are so concerned!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Deedee, I am so worried, I have been checking all day, I am still praying and will continue.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Dede,

I am so sorry that Chloe is having such set backs...my prayers will continue for her as well as your husband and you. I know that you are taking such loving care of your little girl and I know that love will help you all.

God Bless


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

dede where r u?? we r all so worried


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

Gosh where have I been?? This is so heartbreaking.... I am sending all the best wishes I can wayyy down your way Dede... you must feel better miss Chloe... you have a world of friends praying for you little girl...


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I am just now noticing this thread and when I saw the length of it I immediately was concerned their was a problem for one of our white fur-babies. Here is a hug for you DeDe







Sending my love and prayers to you and Chloe.
Come on Chloe!!! We are rooting for you, honey!!!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Pat and Miss Sassy, have you heard anything from our ladies down under? I am sooooo worried about them.

Samsonsmom


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Dede we are all very concerned for you and Chloe. My husband, Shotzi and I are praying that Chloe will get better. 
[attachment=12705:attachment]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Now I am really worried, it's 3:27 am EST and no word from Dede yet







I couldn't sleep so I logged on hoping to hear from Dede. Please let Choe be alright







I hope all is well and no news is good news


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

> Now I am really worried, it's 3:27 am EST and no word from Dede yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here, its about 4:30 am, please let chloe be ok


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*Has anyone heard from DeDe and Chloe?? I am scared that Chloe has become worse!*


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok Dede, it is now 6:10pm Friday night in WA, What is going on?, You are REALLY Freakin me out, I have been checking all day, and nothing.














To you, hubby and Chloe. I am still praying, and now freakin, luv ya all.
BEK


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i am so sorry to hear that Chloe is not doing well







she will pull through this i'm sure, this is so heartbreaking, she is lucky to have such a loving mummy.

you will both be in my thoughts and prayers










felicity and 'sending nose licks for chloe' mishkin


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Gosh, now it's morning here and still no news. I'm really worried now.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Checkin' in for news...where is Dede?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

oh dear.. I came here this AM so sure there would be an update on our Chloe! I had sent Dede an e-mail yesterday and no response to that either...though I'm sure she is overwhelmed with them and might not have time to respond to them all so that didn't concern me. But now...I am a wreck!!! 
Please God.. let things be improving for our little Chloe!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Guys, is the subtitle to the thread the same as it was yesterday? I thought it was different yesterday?? Just hoping that this is new..... The 15th is today and doesn't Dede use U.S. time? 

Could this maybe be an update for today ???

Prayers for Chloe... 9/15/06 
UPDATE: MY BABY'S HOME!!!! - for now..


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Checking in for an update....


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Guys, is the subtitle to the thread the same as it was yesterday? I thought it was different yesterday?? Just hoping that this is new..... The 15th is today and doesn't Dede use U.S. time?
> 
> Could this maybe be an update for today ???
> 
> ...


the main reason i raced to the thread was because i thought the title had changed (i'm sure is has!







)and dede posted some good news. they both will continue to be in my thoughts.......i really hope we hear something from dede soon.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sure that has been added since I wrote just a short while ago!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

SHE'S HOME!!!!!!!! 

My sausage is home...... for now.









First of all I would just like to say a really BIG BIG BIG BIG thank you to everyone on SM.























You have all been so wonderful during this very stressing time for me. In fact I have been in tears because of the wonderful out pouring of prayers and love that you have all shown for us.

I wish I could answer everyone personally, but I think I would use all my download up for the month!! But it would be worth it!!!


I really wondered at one stage if Chloe was going to make it. Her chest was so bad.... I cant believe that she picked this up from the groomers. (I havent dealt with that issue yet - but I will - believe me I will!)























To be honest I was scared to post in case she 'passed' over to the Bridge.









Chloe was allowed home last night. Actually I wanted her home as I felt she was better off with me. She went back into hospital this morning.







That is why I have not been on. For this I apologise from the bottom of my heart.

I am truly humbled by the amount of posts; emails; pm's that I have received for my little sausage. 

Im sure that God was *GOB* *SMACKED* that so many people cared for a little malt!! LOL LOL

We seem to have the sneezing under control so now we can concentrate more on this chest infection.

She is still on meds. I think she is twigging about the 'extra cheese' that she is getting (Im hiding the meds in cheese)









Chloe is resting at the moment. And I am taking this moment to post on SM. 

Once again I want to say [attachment=12721:attachment] from the bottom of my heart. I really cant express how I feel. I love you all
















And I know that I have posted this video before but I just thought I would put it on again.



http://s43.photobucket.com/albums/e360/dds...dtoyou_0002.flv


Hugs and tail wags

Dede and the little sausage Chloe from down under


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Dede, I'm crying with happiness reading your update! I am so so happy that Chloe has improved and is back with her mommy! Prayers and good thoughts will continue for a speedy recovery.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Glad to hear she is improving. Please keep us posted on her progress. She looks like a little darling!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh thank goodness. I was really freakin. I am so glad Chloe is home with you. I will keep praying that Chloe gets better quickly.
Now Mrs Dede, don't freak us out like that again. I was so worried, I was checking every 30min. I know you have had alot on your mind, and Chloe is number 1 on your list and so she should be.














luv to you and Chloe.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwww Dede you know we all love both you and little Chloe so much and I am so pleased she is there with you and on the mend.
Scooby and I will keep our prayers going that little sausage Chloe continues to get better and better real quick






























[attachment=12725:attachment]


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Dede..so glad to see your post!! I''m sure your little girl was happy to get home with her Mom and of course your time should be with her...it is just we were all so worried! I looked at the video and as I looked at that darlin' face I too got so angry about her having picked up this terrible bug from the groomer! I also thought about you and all you have been thru with worry. 
It sounds like Chloe is heading toward recovery...and that is the main thing! May God bless that little girl and help her recover quickly!
Bless you too sweetie...you have been thru so much!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

So happy to hear that Chloe is home







We will continue to keep you and chloe in our prayers


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I am so pleased to hear Chloe is home with you - there is no place like home







Chloe, you and your family remain in our prayers.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... I think Chloe needs her mommy's love right now...







I will be thinking of Chloe throughout the weekend... I hope she has a speedy recovery... we are all pullin for her at this time...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

AWW Dede,
That is the news I was waiting for!! I am so happy she is doing better..
Prayers and thought are here all the time... Thank you for posting and letting us know...

















Andrea~[attachment=12732:attachment]


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

_Great News














We have all been so worried ,still_ [attachment=12734:attachment]


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank God...what wonderful news to wakeup to this morning!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so glad to hear she's better.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

CHLOE WE LOVE YOU!
















DeDe, thank you so much for taking the time to post, as you can see WE have all been worried sick about Chloe, even though we are a gazillllion trazillion miles apart, we CARE about you guys!! Hang in there, you are a wonderful mommy









Michelle


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

dede, i'm really glad to see your post. i'm so happy chloe is improving. our thoughts are with you. we send our love as well.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so glad Chloe has come home & is showing some improvement.I've been so worried about her.She is precious to all of us here.Hang in there Dede,hopefully the worst is over.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Whew! Thank God. I was almost afraid to logon this AM (it's 7:15 AM Fri. here). Wonderful news. Keep getting better Miss Chloe!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Chloe keep getting better baby. Hugs to you and your mommy.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

That made my day!!! I'm so happy things are getting better


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So glad to hear that Ms. Chloe is improving. She will continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that she is improving. Will she spend every night with you and days at the hospital until she's all better? Does she have to be on IV's during the day or something? Praying that every day she's better and better.







She's a strong little sausage. 
Now, about that groomer - - - -







Do you think you could groom her yourself? And have Dr. Fay trim her nails? (I know that's something I couldn't do) Or, is there another groomer in your area you can take little Chloe to?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Whew!!!!! Keep on keeping on Chloe!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

So glad to hear this heart warming new this morning.







I will keep sending prayers until she is ALL better.

~Carole~


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh my goodness! HUGE sigh of relief here. If anyone walked by my office right now and saw the tears and asked me what I was crying about and I had to say "The little Sausage is home and getting better!" -- they'd prolly take me away!

Rest well, both of you!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

PRAISE GOD, I am so happy she is doing abit better, she needs to be home with mommy and have her mamma's love. looking forward to the post that Chloe is back to her ol" self.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

ok now I can breathe







I was so worried about YOU, I know Chloe will be ok but you just love her so much that I knew you were thinking the worse. 
Whatever happened to the X-ray? is everything normal? 
I'm just so happy right now to hear from you.
















[attachment=12756:attachment]


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

So happy to hear Chloe is home with her Mommy. You both are in my thoughts.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

yay! we love at-home sausage delivery! way to go chloe! 

give her big hugs from everyone on here.







hugs and noselicks to you, too dede!!!!!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

OK, Chloe you did me in. I know we are not supposed to tempt God or that kind of stuff, but I promised HIM that if He would make you better, I would not touch a drop of liquor on my trip--starting tomorrow. It's gonna be a dry week. I won't even try to convince Him I meant Diet Pepsi. It is sooooo worth it. Get better every day. My covenant will be most worthwhile. 

We love you two sooooo much. 

Carolyn and Sammie

Pwease, Pwease, keep on takin dat nasty medicine and do woteber is yous needs to get better. I wubs you tool. Butt sniffs and waggles Sammie

OK, Chloe you did me in. I know we are not supposed to tempt God or that kind of stuff, but I promised HIM that if He would make you better, I would not touch a drop of liquor on my trip--starting tomorrow. It's gonna be a dry week. I won't even try to convince Him I meant Diet Pepsi. It is sooooo worth it. Get better every day. My covenant will be most worthwhile. 

We love you two sooooo much. 

Carolyn and Sammie

Pwease, Pwease, keep on takin dat nasty medicine and do woteber is yous needs to get better. I wubs you tool. Butt sniffs and waggles Sammie


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Now, that's the news we've all been waiting for!

I'm sure she will improve now that you can bring her home at night. I nearly lost my Lady to ketoacidosis (diabetes complications) a few years ago. My vet felt even though she was gravely ill, she would be better off spending nights at home with me since they couldn't get her to eat and the vet office is such a noisey place to rest. 

They unhooked her IV every night and every morning I had her back by 7:30. But she did eat for me, a little bit at first, if she was hand fed. And she slept well at home in her own bed. She got stronger every day. My vet would comment every morning on how much better she looked.

So just cuddle with your little Chloe and be strong for he. Spoil her rotten!

Many hugs and prayers being sent all the way to Australia!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Dede, I am so very happy to see your post again









glad to know that Chloe is out of the hospital, back to mommy where she belongs









Thanks for posting the vid again. I just watched it and when my fave pic of her appeared (the one of her sitting pretty and facing the cam), it drew a BIG smile on my face







and just felt like squeezing her.

*WE LOVE YOU CLOE*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

So verrrrrrrrrrry glad to hear little Chloe is doing better and on her way to recovery!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We love you Chloe...............keep feeling better.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Good Girl


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Morning Dede and Chloe. It is now 6:40am Saturday morning in WA, I Know your proabably still sleeping, I just wanted to check in on you and Chloe, and see how your night went.







To you and Chloe. I am thinking and praying for you both. Luv and hugs mate
BEK


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

We're so happy that Chloe is doing better.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in, Chloe I hope you had a good night.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

So glad to hear that Chloe is getting better!!


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

DEDE and Chloe, 

I'm so sorry little Chloe is sick. I hope she gets better soon. You and Chloe are in my thoughts and prayers. Give Chloe a big hug from me and macy. 
Stephanie


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Hiya everyone..

Just a little update on the sausage..

She didnt have as good a night as I would have liked, but I guess it's just going to take a bit of time to get completely better.

She has just had her breakfast....and meds..... so I will see how she goes during the day.

Anyway I just thought I would let you all know how she is this morning. Maybe later on tonight (MY TIME) I will update.

You wouldnt believe it. Yesterday we had 86F and today it is 66F !!! it's all over the place. In fact they are saying 'showers' later today - WHAT is with this weird weather huh???


Once again a BIG thank you for all the prayers. I sure they are making a big difference.

Hugs and tail wags to everybody
















[attachment=12795:attachment]

Dede and the little sausage Chloe from down under


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Dede, Thanks so much for the update. I sure hope things continue to improve. Just wondering.... do you think maybe she needs IV antibiotics? I just want her well NOW!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Glad to hear she is doing a little better, Please let us know, everyone just loves Miss Chloe...


















Andrea~


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Just checking in on Chloe. Prayers continue for her recovery.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I am so thankful that Dede seems to be on the mend....but prayers will continue until she is 100%

God Bless you all.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers are still going to you and Chloe. We love you both so please get better soon Chloe.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Dede, Thanks so much for the update. I sure hope things continue to improve. Just wondering.... do you think maybe she needs IV antibiotics? I just want her well NOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sher brings up a great point. IV antibiotics do work much faster and are much more effective as they don't get processed by the stomach first.

Unfortunately, I have recent firsthand knowldge about this when I ended up in the hospital with my foot that was shttered in the accident became infected.

We want Chloe to get better fast!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Continued prayer for Chloe and DeDe


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Can't wait until she is 100 % well.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Just wanted to let you know that Chloe continues to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

And Prays still coming your way


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh I had hoped it would have been a better night for you both! ..but yes, it sounds like a nasty bug and probably one that is going to take time to get over. Does she go in again for the IV antibiotics today?(Sat your time as I write) 

Come on little girl.. get well for mama and us ok sweetie?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I just read all of these messages with goose bumps...I am so happy that Chloe is doing better...she is on the road to recovery. Yes, she had all of us worried.....Prayers, hugs, kisses and tail ways for you and Chloe.
Please keep us posted.

Marie & Pacino


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

dede thanks for the update...it was hard to sleep the other night when he had not heard from u. we all worry about poor little chloe


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:aktion033:So glad to hear Chloe is doing better.









As for the weather, we had almost the same thing here too. Tomorrow promises to be in the low 60's and the other day was in the 80's. Spring and fall are frequently like that here.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

So glad to here little chloe is on the mend, you have both been in my prayers









give Chloe a big hug for me, she one very loved little girl









felicity


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Dede,
I hope that Chloe will continue to improve. I wanted to tell you that I know how much you love your vet, and she sounds like a wonderful, caring lady. If, at any time, you feel that Chloe needs more than your vet is able to give, please don't feel disloyal......you do whatever you need to so that Chloe can get better - a specialist, 2nd opinion, etc.

I hurried home from dinner to check on Chloe. I really want her to get better quick!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

we're pulling for you chloe!! She will get better! Love from the other side of the pond


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

Continued prayers for your little Chloe..........Been checking in a few times a day to see hows shes doing. A little improvement is a very good thing!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Chloe, you can do it girl. You have to work really hard to get better for all of us & especially your mummy


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

How's little Chloe doing this afternoon Dede? I've been thinking about you both all day & sending lots & lots of good vibes! 

And Susan (msmagnolia) is right - your vet sounds totally wonderful, but don't think twice if you feel you need a 2nd opinion or something. And just as importantly, make sure you are taking good care of YOURSELF!! You wont be any good to Chloe if you don't look after yourself!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Big Hugs coming Chloes way























Get better soon!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It's morning here in the US. Just checking on our little Chloe. How's she doing?


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Chloe sweety, you are the most popular girl in the United States! Please get better real soon






































CHLOE


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well it's morning here, I just got up and the first thought I have is for little sausage Chloe, how's the little precious gal doing? I am praying it's all good news from now on.

Please get well very soon little Chloe


----------



## Indy and Me (Sep 16, 2006)

Dede,
It's me Laurie...Littleman's Mom







I had to create a temp account so I could post because I am unable to post using my SMC member account- Littleman's Mom







I was going totally crazy all yesterday not being able to post here and tell you how happy I am that Chloe is home and on the way to recovery







All I have been thinking about is your little sausage and you...how you were doing, how she was feeling, I am still praying for her to be all better very soon







We all love you precious little Chloe, please know that and give your Mum hugs from Indy and I







Indy sends extra nose licks to his girl Chloe so she knows how much he wants her to get well


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Just checking in to see how Chole is doing today.







I hope all is well. Take care of yourself Dede. We are all prayin for ya


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thinking of you and chloe







Hope she is doing better today


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

It's is now 10.30PM Saturday nigh 9/16. Chloe is so-so. She is due for her meds soon. 

The vet told us this morning that if things didnt 'pick up' in the next day or so, we will go to Murdoch University and see them there and see if they can sort this out.

Thanks again for all the wonderful thoughts and prayers.

Me thinks the little sausage is playing this for all it's worth!!!







You know... extra hugs and stuff like this!!!

Little monkey. 

Will see how she goes over night. See if her and daddy can compete to see who snores the loudest














Doesnt matter that mommy gets no rest







LOL LOL

Hugs and tail wags

Dede and the little sausage from down under


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just got up (8:00) and am still in my robe and night gown, hubby thinks I'm







running to the computer first thing. I am so glad you posted, I have been so worried. I think maybe you should get a second opinion, hopefully you will get some sleep and Chloe will be doing better. Im continueing to pray for all of you, especially Miss Chloe.


----------



## susy (Jun 19, 2006)

I haven't been on in a while and I am so upset to learn that poor little Chloe hasn't been doing so well! Dede, both you and Chloe are in my prayers- I know you are worried sick.














Trixie sends get well kisses to Chloe.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Dede, I'm glad you are considering taking Chloe to the university at this point. I worry so about her being a Cushings dog with a compromised immune system like my diabetic Lady. Nothing is simple with these dogs especially when you throw in their age. Even a common urinary tract infection can be almost impossible to clear up in Lady. I can imagine how hard it is for an immune compromised dog to fight off a serious chest infection like Chloe has. Lady has been hospitalized several times over the past 5 years for what started out as "simple" infections/"bugs" and became very serious.

I will continue to pray for your Chloe.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I think Dr. Fay is very wise to admit she may need another brain on this. Whatever works to get Chloe up and back to her normal sweet self. Prayers and positive vibes continue until we hear the great news that she's 100% again.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry Chloe isn't well yet







.I think a second opinion is a good idea at this point.Please get well soon Chloe.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I hope you have a good night tonight. but getting a second opinion is a good idea. you have a very nice vet to suggest that to you. I hope you are doing ok yourself.














get well soon Chloe


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am glad that your vet is beginning to mention the university hospital system. At this point another person might have an idea that your vet hasn't considered.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I am glad that your vet is beginning to mention the university hospital system. At this point another person might have an idea that your vet hasn't considered.[/B]



I would like to ditto this, perhaps the University Hospital has new ideas and can beat this for little sausage Chloe.

Pleasssssssssss get well soon little Chloe





















and a great big







for you too Dede, I know you are more than likely worn out with worry and lack of rest


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm loving the Uni idea - I've taken Harley to Sydney Uni vet before & I can't praise them enough! 

I would still take Chloe even if she is on the mend .... it's two-fold really - Chloe is going to get the BEST care ever & someone there at the Uni is going to learn something from Chloe. 

Not only did Harley get a 2nd opinion when I took him to the Uni - he got a 3rd & a 4th opinion too! - as before the 'real' vet assessed him, he had TWO students also assess him ..... the more the merrier I think!! Let them ALL check your little one out - 3 - 4 brains are better than 1!

Hope Chloe is well on her way to being her perfect, 100% self again this morning!!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I hope you and Chloe had a better night last night. I will keep sending my prays your way
luv BEK


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

It's 1030 AM Sunday morning and Chloe had a good night !!!!!!! Yeahhhhh..

So I will keep you all updated during the day. 

The new meds seem to be kicking in so hoepfully she is on the mend now!!!









Thank you again for all your prayers and support























The vet said if things dont pick up during the week we are going to go Murdoch University.









Hugs and tail wags


Dede and the little sausage from down under


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY!! Hope to hear more good reports Dede. Love to you and our little Miss Chloe.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> It's 1030 AM Sunday morning and Chloe had a good night !!!!!!! Yeahhhhh..
> 
> So I will keep you all updated during the day.
> 
> ...















































YAY!! I'm so pleased to see that the cheeky little sausage is on the mend!!!! I've been on tender-hooks all day waiting for news!!!!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Come on Chloe, be strong, fight with all of your sausage strength, you can do it


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank's for the great update!























I hope Chloe continues to improve! We are all pulling for her!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I am so happy Chloe had a good night.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh thank goodness. I hope she didn't snore too loud


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yea!!! Great news!!!!!

[attachment=12843:attachment]


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohhh dede! i'm so glad to hear chloe had a good nite. such good news.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh Dede so glad she had a much better night! know the prayers continue till she is ALLLL better! and that that comes very soon!
Hope you too are getting some much needed rest!
Don't have to tell you that we'd like updates whenerver you are up to it..we all love and care about you both!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

yayyyyyyyyy for little sausage Chloe






















It means so much to us all to hear some positive news Dede, thank you so much for the wonderful update, now I can head off to bed and thank God for his healing hands yet again
















Love to you and little sausage Chloe


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm so glad to hear Chloe (a.k.a. little sausage) had a good night. Hopefully the two of you will get caught up on some much needed rest in a few days.








Geesh Dede, look at how many responses and pages long this is. I hope you know how much you and Chloe are loved and cherished by so many of us on SM.









Hugs & Kisses,
Carla & Shotzi


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah! Great news


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

All I can say is PRAISE THE LORD, I'll still be praying for Miss Chloe until she is totally healed. Hugs to you DeeDee


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

So glad to hear the good news.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Yea! Good work Miss Chloe! So glad you are feeling better!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Thats the way Chloe, keep on getting better. Prays still coming your way Dede


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Glad to hear she is doing better!!!


Andrea~


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

OK I'll try not to bore you for too much longer but Chloe had a very good day!!!!























She even tried to have a little play
















So maybe, just maybe, she has 'turned the corner' and with all your help with prayers and love for the little sausage she will be completely better by the end of the week.


We just gotta get through the night now

















Thank you all so much.
















We love you guys...
















Dede and the little sausage from down under


[attachment=12860:attachment]


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Yayyyy little Chloe, you







What great news to wake up to, keep up the good work Dede you are the best mummy


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

WOO-HOO!!! YOU KEEP IT UP LITTLE GIRL!! I am elated!!! to read such good news ! 

And Dede!!! don't you even think for a second!! you are 'boring" us!!! Geesh I keep checking in all the time as do others just to see if there are any updates on "our" little Chloe!! WE WANT TO KNOW!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that Chloe is starting to respond to the meds
and hopefully she'll be back to herself in a couple of days.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

yay! so glad to hear miss chloe is starting to feel better!Keep it up girl!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> OK I'll try not to bore you for too much longer but Chloe had a very good day!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bore us?? I should say not! Have you seen that there have been almost 5,000 views of this thread! That is WAY, WAY MORE than most threads!! People really care so much about you and Chloe. I'm so glad that she is improving!!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> OK I'll try not to bore you for too much longer but Chloe had a very good day!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not boring us. Everyone cares about Chloe so much. I find myself turning on my computer the minute I get up in the morning to check and see how she is. Thank you so much for the udates. I'm so glad your little girl is finally showing some improvement.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Great news!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Keep getting better little Chloe! And I hope you are having a good night......


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

great news, I have not had internet this week and looked and Chloe is doing better nad Cary has Luke and Leia home. Great news at SM this week. Keep up the good work Chloe! Lily, Bentley and Gidget are rooting for you.
Aimee


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Glad to hear the good news!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

YEA CHLOE, KEEP FIGHTING BABY GIRL, YOU CAN DO IT.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh Dede







I am so relieved that she had a good night and day that I just cried.... I was so happy








You could never bore us with any post let alone a post on how our Chloe is doing







Thank you for always keeping us updated on how your little sausage is doing, we would just go crazy with worry if we didn't know how she and YOU were doing. You both take care and get some rest as you have both been through so much. Hugs to you both and of course....... Indy sends his girl wots & wots ub nose wicks


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

GO CHLOE!







GO CHLOE!







GO CHLOE!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for the update, and the wonderful news!! Hugs to precious Chloe from Zoe and Bella, and Ginny too!!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

I check all the time to see if Chloe is better. I am so glad to see some good news.







We will just keep hoping and







praying till she is 100% better!!! You make sure you get a little rest yourself now. I know this has been a strain on you also.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I get bored if I don't hear good news about Chloe and see her pictures. You have no idea how happy I am that she is getting better


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Dede, I apologize that I somehow let the news on little Chloe get by me. I'm so happy to hear that she is doing better. Will keep her in my prayers for 100% recovery. Hurry and get well Chloe.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Dede,

I am more than thankful for Chloe being on the road to recovery. I have tears in my eyes thinking about how wonderful God is to us. How amazing His power to answer prayers is.

LOVE, Love to you and Chloe!
Melanie


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Yay Chloe!!!














We are so happy that you are feeling better! Hope you had another good night!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

yay! everyone loves good news about sausage! esp when its your Chloe sausage!
















way to go chloe!!!!!!!!

noselicks and open peanutbutter jars for ALL my people!

the buttercup and her ann marie


----------



## diamond32 (Sep 14, 2006)

That's great news. I'm so glad she's doing better.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Thats the way girl, keep getting better little Miss Chloe














. Hope you had a good night last night.
BEK


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

<span style="color:#cc33cc">Good Girl Chloe, keep it up














</span>


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Welllllllll......we had another GOOD night























I think we may have turned the corner now. She is still on the meds but now down to one med every 8 hours over 24 hours so that's not so bad now.

I'm hoping that by the end of this week we will be over it completely.
















Once again a BIG BIG thank you, I'm 100% sure it's all these prayers that have helped Chloe through.


Hugs and tail wags

Dede and the little sausage from down under


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hoooray!!!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Welllllllll......we had another GOOD night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I told you, she is one tough cookie, oops I mean sausage


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Thats the way Chloe. Dede I am so happy to hear that.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Way to go, Chloe! That's the kind of update we've been waiting for!!!!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah, Chloe







Great news Dede. I am glad that things are looking up!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

PRAISE THE LORD


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

SOOOOOO Thrilled! to see another great update!







Chloe-girl you just keep on getting better and better, sweetie!!!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Dede, this is such great news about Chloe. This is the report that I have been hoping and praying for all of this time. What a wonderful relief.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

YIPPEEEEEEE! I'll still be watching for the post that says that Chloe is completely off the meds and back to normal. But until then, I'm thankful for such good progress!


----------



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh, dear sweet Chloe, we are soooooooooooo glad you are better! We were all so worried about you and your mum!!! 
lots of love,
Karrie, Bella and Clair


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Yea







I love good news,especially about dear Miss Chloe.I'm so glad she is feeling much better.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

YAY














you go girl!!!!







Dede I am so proud Chloe is finally getting better, I know how relieved you must feel. I'll continue to keep Chloe in my prayers.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so glad to read this update! 

Chloe, we hope you feel back to your old self soon! Kisses and hugs from me and the girls!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I am so happy that Chloe had another good night. It sounds like she's going recover from that horrible virus thanks to you and Dr. Fay's good care.









Shotzi said to tell the little sausage to keep playing the sympathy card for as long as she can.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Shotzi said to tell the little sausage to keep playing the sympathy card for as long as she can.
> 
> Carla & Shotzi[/B]



LOL







So pleased to see this great news


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Shotzi said to tell the little sausage to keep playing the sympathy card for as long as she can.
> 
> Carla & Shotzi[/B]


You know what Carla and Shotzi, I have a sneeky feeling that Chloe is doing just that














LOL LOL



Dede and the little sausage from down under


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

> Welllllllll......we had another GOOD night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great News!!! YIPPEE!!!


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

What a relief!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Way to gooooooo little Chloe, we are all so thrilled that you are doing so much better


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Way to go Chloe


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Way to go Chloe














I am so glad that you are on the mend, make sure you give your Mommy lots of nose licks, she has been so worried about her little baby


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Bless you, Little Sausage!














So glad you are better!!!!!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Good girl Chloe


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi DeDe, 
I was away for awhile and have been trying to catch up (almost impossible I think) but anyway I just read thru this entire thread and just wanted to say that I'm sorry that sweet little Chloe was so sick and for all you both have been thru. I'm so glad to get to the end of the thread and see that she is getting better. You both will be in my prayers.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Yay!!! SO glad to hear that precious Chloe is doing better!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Keep going Chloe !


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

*YAAAAAY CHLOE!! *


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Yipee!! Keep it up little Chloe -- you're fighting such a good fight. You're one tuff sausage!

Dede -- I've been without a computer since Friday -- and I just got to check online here from work right now. I zoomed to your post while holding my breath. Thank you for letting me breathe again!


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

OK the little sausage must be getting better..... she had a little *PLAY* ........






























So me thinks that we are now milking this for all its worth







.

I think the little sausage must be getting there because we have now worked out that when 'mommy gives me that piece of cheese' theres a tablet inside it'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Phhht.... spit it out.......do you think Im stupid??? *WHAT IS THAT*??????






























I'm getting good because I *wont* open my mouth for mommy to give me the tablet!!!!








































So.......... this means that Chloe is so much better. Ive got about another three days of meds and then hopefully by the end of this week she will be her 'old' self.

Chloe would like to send big woofs and nose wicks and tail wags to all her wonderful friends on SM.

If she could come over and give everyone a BIG lick to say thank you, she would. ME TOO!!!
















Well not a big lick but a BIG hug and kiss
























Hugs and tail wags

Dede and the little sausage from down under


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

So happy to hear Chloe is feeling better!


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Chloe sounds like she is doing much better. That's great! Glad to hear it.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

what FANTASTIC news









what a good recovery from our favorite aussie sausage









eat those tablets, chloe, b/c then maybe you will get MORE non-medical treats






























love,
the buttercup and her ann marie


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yay im so happy she is better


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Way to go little girl!!! Every day feeling better.. that's what we've been praying for!! 

Dede, I have mixed in a bit of liverwurst to give a pill when the little squirts start catching on to the cheese deal... even mashed a tiny bit of tuna at times. I think they like the "stinky-stuff" lol 
Just so elated little chloe is doing so well! When she is all recouped... and of course Mom too.. gotta see anothe "Chloe-video"!! ..Want to see our little girl !!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Gotta take all your medicine Chloe!









When Frosty doesn't want the pill I put in the "Pill Pocket", we tease him with it and make him sit for it. Then he thinks it is 'special'







and gobbles it up!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Fabulous news!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Answered prayers - AWESOME









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

yeah!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praise the Lord


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm so glad that Chloe is getting better.























Carla & Shotzi


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Gotta take all your medicine Chloe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately we dont have those here Dee - try in another 10 - 20 years...LOL

Im thinking about what to use in half an hour when the next med is due.... little stinker she is.... it's not good putting in with her dinner. She's wise to that trick also
















Oh well another few days and no more meds























Hugs and tail wags


Dede and the little sausage from down under


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

thanks so much for the good news update. this is something we've all been hoping to hear. Chloe, please continue to get better. We are all thinking of you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad she is getting better. Yea!!









For giving her her pill I believe Terry had mentioned having good luck with this method with her Missy: Give her a plain piece of cheese with nothing in it first. Then while she is enjoying that give her the one with the pill in it and then follow it up with a plain piece.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

It's wonderful to hear that Chloe is doing so well, all our prayers have been answered








I just put Scooby's pills right down the back of his throat and hold his mouth closed and gently blow on his nose and he swallows them every time. The only one we have to make him take is his heartworm med, and he doesn't like that one at all, but this method works well for us.

Chloe now you need to take your meds little sausage, we all want you to get well, please do it for your mummy


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

Well I haven't been on SM in forever, and was so upset to see that chloe was sick, but very happy that when i clicked on the last page to hear she is doing much better. Continue getting well

nose licks
Amber, Lilly, and JJ


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So glad to hear that Chloe is getting better. Way to go girl!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Keep the good news coming! And Chloe - take your pills!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> I'm so glad she is getting better. Yea!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Sher,

Chloe has cottoned onto this one. Whilst she was very sick, I got away with it.







Now that she is 'better', she knows ALL the tricks of the trade......

Im hiding it in her dinner at the moment. But I think once she is even better, it will get spat out of that too !!LOL LOL

Im going to try some pate next!! PATE! for a malt!!! I *DON'T* even have it - it's so expensive - but there again nothing but the best for the little sausage. LOL LOL

OK I have another two hours before her next one is due.. so I will have to come up with something by then hee hee

Hugs and tail wags

Dede and the little sausage who is MUCH better from down under


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I was reading this post everyday hoping for an improvement. I am so glad she is doing good now. Chloe tell your momy you DESERVE paté with everything you went through. In your place, I would even ask for foie gras. It's even better.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm so glad she's getting much better. I always put Tucker's pill in peanut butter. That usually works for him.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

We're ALL breathing a little easier knowing that Miss Chloe is too!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> I'm so glad she's getting much better. I always put Tucker's pill in peanut butter. That usually works for him.[/B]


Oh Lord!!!! I forgot about the peanut butter trick!!!!!

But this is what happens when she has a taste of peanut butter!!! LOLOLO























[attachment=13023:attachment]

I will try this when I do the 5pm meds!!! 

I'll get you yet Chloe!! You are definately on the mend.....























Hugs and tail wags to all


Dede and the little sausage who is getting MUCH better


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

don't forget to take more pictures


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Really happy to hear your little Chloe is on the mend





















, You both has all so worried for while.






















BEK


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Whoa


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Dede, thank you for letting know that Miss Chloe is on the mend. Bijou likes cheese and he will lick a pill until peanut butter comes off and he can spit out the pill.


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

yay chole looks great in the picture i love the tongue!!!

Im sooooo glad chole is getting better


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

YAY














Glad Chloe is feeling better


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm happy Chloe is better! I've been busy and away for a few days and I'm happy that I came back and found out shes doing better. Go Chloe!







Milk it for all thats its worth cause you were one sick little sausage!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank God! The power of prayer is endless.

I am so glad that Chloe is so well and showing the powers of her wonderful mind are fully functioning to be so tricky with you.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby does the long tongue thing too with peanut butter and he always smiles when he sees it coming, but Chloe takes the prize with the longest tongue







I love the expression on her face too, so funny









I keep promising to take the camcorder out one day too when Scooby does the turn thing before he goes #2 I reckon he must have done at least 3 minutes worth of video in spins today and wouldn't ya know it I forgot the cam..dang it, it's so funny to see









It's really great news that little sausage is doing better, we are so happy for you Dede and for little Chloe


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Hiya all,

OK we are getting down to the last five meds














and so far so good
















Chloe had another good night so I guess we are now on the 'home run'
















I promise I wont bore you after her meds are gone and she is 100% better.









It has been rather cold here the last few days - in fact it's been colder these last few days than the whole of winter!! - so Im not taking any chances with Chloe being out in the cold.

So in the next few days I expect to see a lot of 'bounce' back in Chloe.









Again thank you for the prayers. 

The power of prayer on this site has again proved to be right and strong.


Hugs to you all


Dede and the little sausage from down under

~fank u ebery bodee for ur pweers an stuff. wot of wicks and tail wags ~ Chloe - de widdle sausage hee hee


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

That's wonderful news! So glad that Chloe is getting better everyday.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY





















So glad to hear that our little sausage is doing so well!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just so fantastic to come and read the updates of how well Chloe is doing! ....WHEW!!! Ya had us pretty scared there little girl!!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

GREAT news







Give Chloe hugs from Ginny, Zoe and Bella!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Dede, I've been following your thread but haven't told you that I'm pulling for you and the little sausage







so glad to hear that things are looking up for her. We will all be so glad when she is 100% and you are back to posting your adorable pics!!


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

yay!!!















Glad to hear Chloe is getting better


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Warm wishes, and may she continue to improve..




Andrea~


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I am so happy to hear Chloe is alot better, and nearly back to her normal fun loving self.







To you and Chloe


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*Way to go Chloe!! Keep getting stronger everyday so your mom can get some much needed rest. Prayers can do miraculous things!*


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Yay







So glad that Chloe is continuing to improve!! Keep it up Chloe!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Keep getting better Chloe, we all love you


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks for the update...I've been thinking about little Chloe. I'm glad she's on the mend.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thats a good girl Chloe














We all knew you could do it


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Way to go Chloe!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Hiya all,
> 
> OK we are getting down to the last five meds
> 
> ...


I am totally thrilled at how well she is recovering.









You are never boring!... pul-eeeze!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

So happy for a good update. Don't worry Dede, we haven't been bored! We are all just so happy that she has responded to her treatment.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

ok....We are down to the *LAST* med ....due at 5pm this afternoon




























.

Chloe is definately *MUCH* better. The meds are getting spat out at a rate of knots here.









I get the 'look' you expect *ME* to *TAKE* that?????
















Anyway I think that by Saturday she may be 100%. She must be better. She is starting to be 'naughty' LOL LOL

I promise, promise, promise you all that I wont be a pest for much longer. Chloe has responded to all your prayers. 





















to all of you.


I just thought you might like to know that I got my girlfriend to ring the groomer up yesterday to ask if they check 'new' clients' vaccination certificates etc. She also asked how many dogs she has on the premises at the one time. ?? When she first started talking to Helen, Helen was very pleasant (I was listening in on the other phone) When Maria started asking about health etc here are the responses:


Maria: Do you check to see if the dogs are healthy?

Helen: What do you mean?

Maria: Well if the dogs are coughing or sneezing etc?

Helen: we are not a vet (her voice now getting angry)

Maria: Well I mean if a dog comes in and doesnt look well, do you still groom it?

Helen: Yes of course

Maria: Hmm, what if it has an infection and passes it onto another dog?

Helen: Not my problem!!!!!

Maria: Do you check if they are up to date on vaccs?

Helen: No, we take the client at their word. ..we havent had any complaints in 10 years

(excuse me..I (dede) have complained in the past!!- bad hair cut; ear infection)

Maria:How many dogs are on the premises at one go?

Helen: (Now starting to get really shitty) about 30!!

Maria: Wow, what if they start fighting each other?

Helen: ..........no response

Maria: So what happens...?

Helen: Do you or do not want your dog groomed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Maria: No I dont think so, goodbye...........

but Helen had already *HUNG* *UP*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












































So I think I will be finding another groomer!!!!

***************************


So what do you reckon of that phone call then eh???


Anyway thank you once again for all the prayers.

Hugs and tail wags


Dede and the little sausage from down under


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

this is what I think of your groomer now 

[attachment=13163:attachment] [attachment=13164:attachment] [attachment=13165:attachment] [attachment=13166:attachment][attachment=13168:attachment]


and this is me









don't mess with Chloe or else ... [attachment=13169:attachment]


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Dede.....doesn't your groomer put the dogs in kennels when they are there??? You said they have 30 dogs and what happens if they get into a fight.....my groomers use kennels and my dogs have no contact with the other dogs. Now that is not to say that an illness couldn't be passed on....which is why I vaccinate. And I always give a Capstar before they go the groomer so that no stray flea comes home. It seems to me that you need a new groomer really bad!!!! OR, you need a grooming table and some equipment. 

So glad that Chloe is better!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I am thrilled Chloe is better!









That groomer should be run out of town! Thirty dogs at a time and she doesn't even check their shot records.









Chloe definitely needs a new gal to groom her!

Hugs and woof woofs from me and my gang.

~Carole, Bella, and Krista~


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> this is what I think of your groomer now
> 
> [attachment=13163:attachment] [attachment=13164:attachment] [attachment=13165:attachment] [attachment=13166:attachment][attachment=13168:attachment]
> 
> ...


couldnt have said it better myself. and i have a pretty colorful vocabulary LOL


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

So glad Miss Chloe is feeling like being naughty. lol Naughty in this case is certainly a good thing!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

So glad to hear Chloe is feeling much better!
















Yes, I agree - new groomer! I know they are hard to find, but sheeeesh!

Harley's groomer only ever has a maximum of 6 dogs at a time & she only has 2 crates there - she only ever crates a dog if it is not well socialised & not having a great time with the others, or if it is not playing nicely ...... she tries to make the environment a nice place for them all to be. 

Sorry, but Helen sounds a little too defensive & a tad irresponsible ..... JMO of course









But THRILLED Chlo-girl is doing so great!!!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> this is what I think of your groomer now
> 
> [attachment=13163:attachment] [attachment=13164:attachment] [attachment=13165:attachment] [attachment=13166:attachment][attachment=13168:attachment]
> 
> ...



Oh Fay, that was sooooooo funny.....thanks for the laughs!!





















> Dede.....doesn't your groomer put the dogs in kennels when they are there??? You said they have 30 dogs and what happens if they get into a fight.....my groomers use kennels and my dogs have no contact with the other dogs. Now that is not to say that an illness couldn't be passed on....which is why I vaccinate. And I always give a Capstar before they go the groomer so that no stray flea comes home. It seems to me that you need a new groomer really bad!!!! OR, you need a grooming table and some equipment.
> 
> So glad that Chloe is better![/B]


Nope, she never has the dogs in cages. They just roam around the room!! 

Chloe has NEVER come home with fleas - thank God.

And yes, Ive found a new groomer. 

My new vet - Fay - they do grooming - so next time I will give them a try.







> I am thrilled Chloe is better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I agree with you, she should be run out of town.

*dede hangs head down in shame* I thought this was normal, having so many dogs at one time
















Now I know. *BAD MOMMY!!!!
















*Hugs and tail wags





Dede and the little sausage from down under


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am so happy that sweet little Chloe is doing so well




























I am also very pleased that you will not be going to the same groomer







Around here the groomers do use kennels to put the dogs in after they are groomed. There maybe a few that might not, but I have not seen any so far. I know the one thing I used to hate when mine (not Indy) came back from a trip to the groomer was that they were so thirsty. They would just stand at their water bowl and drink like they hadn't had any water for days.....I think they barked the whole time they were in the crates at the groomers







I used to feel like they were left there with no water and it made me feel terrible







I am glad that I don't use a groomer for Indy, he may not have the best hair cuts from me, but I know how he was treated, so for me it is the best way to go







I just keep hearing stories about bad groomers and can't bring myself to take that chance. I know that there are wonderful groomers out there, but I just don't want to find out the hard way if I am picking one of them or not







Keep getting better dear sweet Chloe and give your wonderful Mommy a big hug







and some nose licks







for taking such good care of you.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah for Chloe






































The groomer doesn't verify shots


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Yippee Skippee, the little sausage is getting better!









Carla & Shotzi

P.S. Chloe please take your last pill


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

SO, Chloe is "acting-up"... way to go little girl!!! LOL.. that means you feel good !! 


As to the groomer... wonder how many other little dogs got sick!!!!???... wonder if the owners made the "connection" to the groomer! ...wonder how well or even "if' she sterilizes table/equipment between pooches! To have so many at one time.. to have them all interacting and NOT verify shot records...well that is unbelievable to me. Especially admitting she does groom anyway even when a pooch appears ill!! 

Well, "our Chloe" is better now and that is the main thing!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes, run, run, run from that groomer. How horrible!!!









I'm so glad Chloe is doing better.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=258805
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dede,
Don't you start that bad mummy crap. Your a great mummy to Chloe, You weren't to know, just as I am sure others here didn't know things, and have learnt from hard lessons or great advice.
I am so happy to hear Chloe is back to her normal self, that is wonderful news.
Now take of yourself and get some rest, after all the worry you have been though, you need to take a break.














Always here for you.
BEK


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

That is fantastic news that Chloe is feeling so good that she is being naughty, a good sign she is back to her little sausage self
















As for the groomer, Dede can't you get your vet to have her inspected by the Animal Welfare for suspected negligence or something? Having that many dogs running freely in her shop is rediculous, and also not caring if a dog is sick and allowing it to mix with others is irresponsible. I would have her checked out, and put out of business if that were me and I wonder how many other little dogs actually did get sick.
Dede don't blame yourself, it's not your fault, you weren't to know.
Our groomer only ever has 2 or 3 dogs in her salon at one time and they are crated the whole time. When I go in to pick Scooby up I never hear any of the dogs complaining, not even Scooby, until he hears my voice, then he wants his mummy and daddy so he can go home, but that's purely for the car ride that he loves so much. He adores his groomer and always gives her a kiss before he leaves.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Thrilled at Chloe's news - and thank you, Dede, for letting us know how she is doing. Don't you just love it when the naughtiness returns? Then you know, FOR SURE, that everything is getting back to normal.

And, your conversation with the groomer was a help to me, too. I will be asking some of the same questions with any new groomers I take Noelle to. 

You are a GREAT mom! Pure and simple. Done.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So glad to hear that Chloe is better!

I would definitely run from that groomer. She is the reason, not you, that Chloe got sick.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

That grromer is







I never heard of such a thing. What kinda shop is she running down there? Yikes!! Glad to hear that Chloe is never returning.







Sheew, thrilled that Chloe is feeling better


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so happy that Chloe is up to her shenanigans again. As far as the groomer, live and learn, my friend. 
And by the way,














! Chloe couldn't have a better mommy~you did nothing wrong regarding the groomer. In fact, you did what most of us would have done, trusted the groomer. So don't beat yourself up.

Take a deep breath - you've turned the corner, and are on the home stretch with Chloe's nasty bug.

Hey Miff Chlowey - why duz yer mummie call you a sawsage? Does she eat you??







~~Cousin Bonnie


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Hey Miff Chlowey - why duz yer mummie call you a sawsage? Does she eat you??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cuzin Bonnie, mommy caws me de widdle sausage becoz she sed dat I wook wik a sausage!!!! -wot eber dat wooks wike?????

u wann hear wot I caw her under my bref????
















Miss Chloe from down under


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

What is that place, a grooming warehouse? I've never heard of so many dogs
in a grooming salon at once. Yikes!


----------



## diamond32 (Sep 14, 2006)

[/QUOTE] Dede,
_Don't you start that bad mummy crap. Your a great mummy to Chloe, You weren't to know, just as I am sure others here didn't know things, and have learnt from hard lessons or great advice.
I am so happy to hear Chloe is back to her normal self, that is wonderful news.
Now take of yourself and get some rest, after all the worry you have been though, you need to take a break.














Always here for you.
BEK_[/QUOTE]



This is so true. I was just about to post a message saying that if it weren't for your post, I wouldn't have known to even ask such questions. I knew I had to make sure that he had his shots before going to the groomers but I didn't realize that this situation could even happen and I'd like to thank you for sharing it with us.

I'm so happy your baby is doing much better.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Such GOOD NEWS!!! So glad that Chloe is doing so much better. I hope she is 100% in NOT TIME!!!!!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi everyone,

OK Chloe has had her last med last night, so hopefully she has gotten over this horrible thing.

I was speaking to a friend yesterday who told me that Chloe was bordering near having pneumonia!!!!

This friend knows Fay who knows I know the friend (complicated huh)??? LOL LOL Anyway, Fay said she didnt want to tell me this because she knew I would freek out!! 

Anyway the long and the short of it is that I have decided to contact the local health authorities on this matter that Helen has too many dogs at one time!! Doesnt crate them, has them all together etc etc

So be prepared for me venting in the next few days because I am a woman on a mission now!!























The more I think about it, the crosser I get..
















Anyway Chloe is now so much better thanks to all your prayers etc.


















































to all of you.


Dede and the little sausage from down under


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Hugs to you both also














I am so glad you are going to report the place, it just doesn't seem right. How can the dogs..I mean babies.. be properly looked after if there are so many at a time just running all over the place and the groomers I know around here always want proof of updated shots. I'm sorry Chloe was so sick







But I am very happy she is done with the meds...now when she gets a treat like a piece of cheese, she will take it apart to be sure there is no meds in it


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok Dede, I'm scared







, An Aussie women on a mission, holy cow, This women (groomer) is sooo gone.







YOU GO DEDE, as to not minding listening to you venting about this, Good Gosh women what do you mean, WE WANT GOSS, THATS WHAT WE LIVE FOR, GOOD GOSS.























To you, hubby and Chloe.
BEK


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Way to go, Dede!














Not everyone would take the time to report this person. Good for you. 
Please let us know what comes of it.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I think one of the BIGGEST OFFENSES! is this groomer doesn't have the health check requirement done and just take any and all dog's without knowing if any are "carriers" of anything!!!!







..then to allow them to all intermingle. I think that is outrageous!








I'm MAD too!! you go to it Dede!!!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Hope she gets better soon. Love the expression on her face.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Oh, I am sorry I think I missed this thread, I hope she gets better real soon, poor baby


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm so happy Miss Chloe is doing better.









As for the groomer.........she's nuts.....30 dogs! When I 1st got Puddles i checked out a groomer. As soon as I walked in, I knew we were never coming back. The front desk area was about waist high, you had good view of all the grooming stations but dogs were every where. I bet they had about 20 in there. I thought Puddles is 2 lbs, he don't need a German Shepherd as a friend for several hours sniffing his butt. Every one looked at me and was talking about how cute my dog was, I had to think fast. Oh I'm here to see if your taking new clients, my puppy don't need grooming but wanted to see if you would accept him. They were all like sure we have openings.....okay... I will give you a call and took their card.....dropping it on the parking lot and never looked back. It smelled so bad in there, think I even saw poop in the corner. To think they are still open after 2 years and the parking lot is always full.....crazy people

Do like Hubby and I did at a ne groomer. We dropped in with out Puddles, asked if we could look around and talk with them. They laughed, we have never been interviewed by parents before. So they knew we were serious. Could not find any thing wrong, every dog (7) were in their own crates with water. 

Good luck on finding a groomer.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

OK here is the latest installment on the Chloe saga....


I rang the shire rangers from the shire that this shop is in.

After a lot of explaining etc, it seems that this person may NOT registered to run a groomers























The address that is coming up is registered as a ............




















restuarant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can you believe this???? The shire says they have nothing registered as a groomers!! They are going to check it out.
















I also mentioned about the number of dogs; vaccs etc etc. and got told that they will investigate it and get back to me...

What can I say????? I have to wait now while they pull all the records and see what they come up with.

I will keep ya all posted.


Im *GOB* *SMACKED























*Hugs and tail wags


Dede and the little sausage from down under

~~i neber wiked dat pwace enyway ~ chloe aka the little sausage


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Way to go Dede!! Get 'em!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh HAAA!!! something even stranger than first thought! ... hmmmm can't wait to see how this all plays out!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WHAT????? a resturant????? This world is really surprising me with those strange people.
But well done Dede







I hope that they will get paid for whatever cause they did to any dog, especially cutie Choe


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Good on ya Dede


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Way to go, Dede. Who knows what kind of bull this woman is trying to do. Can't wait to hear the next chapter of this saga!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

You know the saddest thing in this whole saga, is that we all know that DeDe is the best malt mom in the world. She is so close to her baby she knew immediately something was wrong and did something about it, therefore saving Chloe's precious life. What about the little angel's mom who wasn't watching closely, or who was not as strong as our Chloe. I would not be afraid to bet this groomer's insane policies have caused the death of someone's baby, who was not as astute as DeDe about putting 2 and 2 together. I hope the rangers step in and do something to protect helpless little animals in that shire. Way to go DeDe. Do you need Pat and me to make protest signs and prance up and down in front of the business? Remember the time I had a grooming business shut down for good?! Felt dang good!

Hey--wonder what they called the restaurant? Does not sound like a place where I would like to eat!

Samsonsmom


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Wait, Dede, are you telling me you all EAT dogs in a Shire as you are GOB SMACKED?

WHAT IS going on DOWN there!?








I wonder if Helen sees it coming.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Havent heard back from the rangers yet.


Will let you all know what the outcome is......


Watch out, Im on a mission here. 

Helen you hurt my baby......NO ONE hurts my baby

















Hugs and tail wags


Dede and Chloe aka the little monster from down under


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Go Dede Go! Go Dede Go! Go Dede Go!









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Well I did tell you I was on a mission here...


I spoke to the rangers yesterday morning and he said that he had never heard of the groomers having so many (30) dogs at one time in the shop!!
















He asked about the condition of the place. I told him that she/the girls cut the dogs and then at the end of the day they sweep up!! 

I told him that when I pick Chole up she is so thirsty. And I dont know where they go potty??

I told him that this was not the first time Chloe had come home 'sick'. I also mentioned to him that in the States, the dogs are crated etc.

He was GOB SMACKED that she had so many on the premises etc.

So now I'm waiting for him to get back to me.

Will keep you all posted as to the outcome of this..

Hugs and tail wags


Dede and Chloe aka the little sausage from down under


It appears that she may be breaking several council laws etc.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I love it when you go on a mission







I always wonder about the potty situation as well. I wonder about a lot of things


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Way to go Dede, you deserve a huge







for all you and dear sweet Chloe have gone through because of that place







I am so glad that she may just get what she deserves for the way she handles all those babies that people bring to her expecting quality care! You go girl


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Good for you Dede! Chloe is so lucky to have you as her mommy.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

I wonder how many other poor dogs got sick from this groomer


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Dede, I sure hope things work out and she is punished for what she is doing and for what she has done to little Chloe.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Great going Dede, I sure hope this ranger gets to see it all first hand and closes her down, you go girl


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I wonder about a lot of things
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Stop, Fay - you're killin' me!!
















Dede - YOU ROCK!! I really admire your tenacity and committment. Of course, it's easy to say it's because of Chloe - which it is, but you're really doing something about it. Way to go, Malt Mommy.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Gettem Dede







Way to go, I knew you would get that nasty bad lady









can't wait to hear about all the trouble she is gonna be in


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

> Good for you Dede! Chloe is so lucky to have you as her mommy.
> 
> Carla & Shotzi[/B]



I agree!!!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok now Dede, you have Rangers running around a Shire that eats dogs and is Gob Smacked, AGAIN I ask...

WHAT IS GOING ON DOWN THERE?!










Melanie


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Dede.. so glad to see the "authorities" have taken your report very seriously and are continuing to pursue this. Just think how many little pooches you are saving from a possible terrible fate! Poor little Chloe, thank God came out of it OK.. much because you are so in-tuned to her and diligent. Another owner might not get on it as quickly,,
Yes, you are going to help prevent many pooches and owners from undue problems


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Ok now Dede, you have Rangers running around a Shire that eats dogs and is Gob Smacked, AGAIN I ask...
> 
> WHAT IS GOING ON DOWN THERE?!
> 
> ...


Melanie, Im out for blood... The more I think about this problem the crosser I get. 

As to rangers running around the shire that eats dogs and am gob smacked ........lol lol

It seems that the shop that this groomer is working out of, is part of a complex (block of about 5) and in the shire records, it is listed as a restuarant!!

It appears that the person who owns this complex, sublet one of the shops that was registered as a restaurant out to this groomer!!! So it seems things are NOT what they are supposed to be.

Get it??? NO???? neither do I ???? LOL LOL


But I will keep you all informed as to what happens. Monday is a holiday here so I wont here anything then. But never fear DEDE IS HERE and she is out for blood.....................


Hugs and tail wags


Dede and Chloe aka the little sausage from down under


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

OK it's been a couple of weeks since my last report and now Im getting really, really ...really pissed off.

















1. I rang the rangers and when I asked for the girl that I had been dealing with, I got told they had three Leannes and which one did I want?? I said if she (the original Leanne) knew that there were three of them there why on earth didnt she tell me her surname??

2. After we found 'Leanne" - she told me that I should have been speaking to a "Terry".... so I thought OK here we go again, new person, let's repeat the story. So I did. He told me that he would get back to me... Liar, liar, pants on fire!!!!.
















3. I rang again this morning only to be told that "Terry" was the wrong person to be handling it and I should speak to 'Jim'. So I get through to "Jimmy" - *REPEAT* story.........














he tells me that it is *NOT* a matter for the rangers but the RSPCA..............
















4. I asked him why on earth I wasnt told this in the first place?? He said 'dunno' (australian for don't know)

5. He did say "well if your dog gets 'sick' again, then you will know it *WASNT* from the groomers'!! I told him that I wasnt going back to the groomers...............

6. I asked him if he was going to investigate the fact that she had 30 plus dogs there on any given day. He replied 'it's MY word against hers'!!!














I told him to go into the shop and on the right hand side of the shop there is a white board with the dogs names on it. You can see for yourself. In fact if you go in around 11am, you will see how many dogs there are'.

(I get the feeling that maybe he uses/knows the groomer? and doesnt like what I am doing???)

I also said that the dogs 'associate' with each other. BIG and small. There never seems to be any water around and where do they potty??


(OK OK I know what you are all thinking.... if I knew that this was going on why on earth did I take Chloe there?? Well to be honest it semed to be the 'lesser of two evils" - Ive tried other groomers and they all made a botched job of clipping Chloe and I must admit Helen did do a good job of cutting Chloe. So yes I am at fault here and I apologise profoundly)

I then asked this person are you or are you not going to investigate it? To which he replied,.................

















....................no I havent got time for trivial matters!!!!!!!













































*HELLO*........ my baby was seriously sick BIG TIME........ He just replied that they got more important things to do. If Im really concerned ring the RSPCA.

















So tomorrow I will ring the RSPCA - even if it only about the '30 dogs' on the premises at any one time...


OK now Ive vented a bit and I feel a bit 'calmer'...... I tell you, these people do not want to get me really BIG time pissed off because I swear I will take all the time in the world to get this sorted out. 

Thanks for listening guys...

Dede and the little sausage from down under

~~~my mommy wubs me soooo berry berry mutch.
















She said she wood go punch der lights out (I fink dat meens der eyes














)

or gib dem a 'knuckle sandwich' - dat meens a punch on de end of der nose~~ I wub my mommy















~ Miss Chloe

[attachment=14222:attachment]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Geez Dede it sounds like another of those Gov Departments that want to sit there and collect their pay packets and do bugger all for it.
If as you say one of the rangers do use that particular groomer you more than likely can rest assured she has been tipped off about what you are doing, but perhaps the RSPCA might at least go take a gander and see just what is going on. Hopefully they can assess the premises and warn her that she should not have so many dogs there at any given time and also tell her that she should have the proper facilities in place to accomadate numerous dogs ie crates, fresh water available to each dog etc.
How long did Chloe have to stay there on the day of her grooming? When we take Scooby he is there for 2 hours and Myrna only ever has 2 or maybe three there at one time, and each dog is done as per their appointment. Each dog has it's own crate for the waiting time to be picked up and there is a fresh bowl of water made available in each crate. 
I wish you good luck Dede on your mission, knowing your determination I am sure you will at least get someone there to take a look at what is going on.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Geez Dede it sounds like another of those Gov Departments that want to sit there and collect their pay packets and do bugger all for it.
> If as you say one of the rangers do use that particular groomer you more than likely can rest assured she has been tipped off about what you are doing, but perhaps the RSPCA might at least go take a gander and see just what is going on. Hopefully they can assess the premises and warn her that she should not have so many dogs there at any given time and also tell her that she should have the proper facilities in place to accomadate numerous dogs ie crates, fresh water available to each dog etc.
> How long did Chloe have to stay there on the day of her grooming? When we take Scooby he is there for 2 hours and Myrna only ever has 2 or maybe three there at one time, and each dog is done as per their appointment. Each dog has it's own crate for the waiting time to be picked up and there is a fresh bowl of water made available in each crate.
> I wish you good luck Dede on your mission, knowing your determination I am sure you will at least get someone there to take a look at what is going on.
> ...


You are dead right Janet!!! Typical Shire (Govt) dept









And yes I figure that he has warned her and maybe she has 'fixed' things??

As to taking Chloe to this groomer, it is about 1 hour away so Chloe would get there for a 11am appointment and I would 'collect' her around 2pm!!

I think she just got in as many dogs as she could and stuff the consequences. 

There was no crates etc. to accommodte the dogs - they just all ran around the room together...BIG and small .

I guess I should have listened to my gut feelings before - but I thought I didnt want to think she was bad...but I guess I made a huge stuff up??
















But I will ring the RSPCA tomorrow am and see what happens.

In for a penny, in for a pound..

Hugs and tail wags

Dede and the little sausage

[attachment=14229:attachment]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=269663
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well don't blame yourself Dede you weren't to know and as you have been there before with no adverse effect how were you to know? It's just a shame there isn't someone closer to home for you to take Chloe to for her grooming. I don't know what I am going to do when Myrna gives it up, as it is she isn't taking any further clients because she is getting up in years and just can't manage any more dogs. I am going to have to learn to do Scooby and I will have to do Koko myself because there isn't anyone else here who I trust like Myrna. She has said she will show me how she does Scooby so I can at least have an idea of what I need to do, she is so sweet and Scooby adores her.
She did say if she does retire and sells the business she will be very particular about who takes over, making sure the person is equally as careful and kind with her clientelle so that's at least a relief. I do know there is another groomer here in town but have been warned not to go there because she is rough with the dogs and not well liked. Living in a small town is good cos word gets around rather quickly. I will not take my kids to someone like that that's for sure.
Perhaps there is someone you don't know about near you Dede who could help you groom Chloe, have you thought of running an ad in the local paper asking if there is someone? You never know there could be someone you don't know about living much closer who could help out, perhaps a mobile grooming service.
Just a thought


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awww! Dede I feel for you my friend!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm sorry Dede about this turn of events. I was really hoping that something could be done about that groomer. 

Imagine a restaurant operating as groomer! I guess I'd check my soup for hairballs.

About 25yrs. ago I had a situation that was resolved only after I had called the local TV stations. I had rented an apartment where the living room & kitchen were on the 1st floor and the bedrooms and bathrooms were on the basement level. 

On Saturday after returning from some errands, I walked into apartment and heard this "water running" noise and there was a bit of a smell too. I run downstairs only to find raw sewage (really, really, gross) gushing out of the toilet, sink and bathtub drains! I immediately called the sewer dept and received a message that the offices were closed for the weekend and to call back Monday. I'm suppose to let raw sewage gush into my (not for long) apartment the whole weekend?!

By now there is a foot of sewage floating in my bedroom. I wasn't able to contact my landlord, the police had no emergency numbers for the sewer department, and so in desperation I called the TV stations. A reporter and cameraman came out, did an interview & took some shots of now 2ft of sewage running amok. The reporter then made some phone calls and was finally able to track down an emergency number for the sewer department. Apparently they have a piece of paper with the number taped to the back door of the sewer department! 

Long story & short, the TV station was instrumental in helping me, plus they had a big week long story. I ultimately sewed the sewer department and won but I couldn't have done it without the TV station.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

YOU GO GAL,
Dunno what the jerk is going on about, don't have enough time, Jeepers the government is paying him, he has plenty of BL%%DY time.

Anyways keep us posted.

BEK


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

..To Chloe..
is Bloody a curse.... just wondering since I love saying it...

Ahhh Dede, we will get this person, don't worry..LOL

Andrea~


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> ..To Chloe..
> is Bloody a curse.... just wondering since I love saying it...
> 
> Ahhh Dede, we will get this person, don't worry..LOL
> ...


No Andrea, down under it is used quite often. LOL LOL 

But I hope to god it aint considered a bad word in the states??

We dont mean to offend anyone, but as it has been said in the past, some countries have different words etc.

I will tell you there aint a bat's chance in he$$ (now we use that word a lot of the time- it is NOT considered a swear word) that us folks down under would use the word FANNY!!!

It has got ANOTHER meaning here LOL LOL

I could type some aussie words but they would either get blacked out or I would get kicked off!! LOL LOL

Anyway hope that makes sense Andrea??

Hugs and tail wags

Dede and the little sausage from down under

Hey girls from down under - we gotta teach these gals some of our words!! LOL LOL

[
Hugs and tail wags

Dede and the little sausage from down under

[attachment=14264:attachment]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=270197
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lord, I never use the word fanny. But I do use the F word quite frequently















I think I will replace the F word with the B word..
Okay I am bloody going now, LOL..
Andrea~


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> I'm sorry Dede about this turn of events. I was really hoping that something could be done about that groomer.
> 
> Imagine a restaurant operating as groomer! I guess I'd check my soup for hairballs.
> 
> ...


Well Carla, I must tell you my story ....

When we were having the swimming pool put in (20 odd years ago) hubby and I were both working.

When I came home (it was a Friday also) I went to see what they had done that day. And all I could smell was this sh$$ and the flies!!!!! anyway I located where this was, and someone had had a huge crap behind my garage and just covered it with a piece of cardboard!!
















I rang the person who was doing the work and he said 'just bury it'














I said, 'it's your crap, you bury it - or come and take it away'.

Anyway he just hung up on me (BAD MOVE THAT). So I held my nose, got a BIG plastic bag, scooped it up, put it in the trunk of the car, and drove to his place. He lived about 1 hour from me.

I knocked on his door, and when he answered, I emptied the contents on his front door step!!
















He said..WTF are you doing???

I said, your crap, you bury it at your place.














and then I said, 'oh by the way, dont bother coming on Monday - you're fired!'

Got back into my car and came home.

Oh Boy, did that feel good

















Motto?? DONT MESS WITH ME
















Oh well he got his crap back, serves him right.

But dont you just hate having to to be mean and nasty. All I want is a peaceful life. Honestly. I dont want to be doing all this stuff all the time.



Hugs and tail wags


Dede and the little sausage from down under

[attachment=14265:attachment]


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> Well Carla, I must tell you my story ....
> 
> When we were having the swimming pool put in (20 odd years ago) hubby and I were both working.
> 
> ...



*Moral of the story.......Dede don't take no crap! *


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*OH good grief that sounds like a "round around" story if ever there was one. Dede I feel so baddly for you and Chloe.

Keep at it honey.

Melanie

*


> OK it's been a couple of weeks since my last report and now Im getting really, really ...really pissed off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

OMG Dede My heart goes out to you. You know this problem happens all over. I have been to many grooming shops and I have to say that I have yet to be very impressed with any of them. I had a friend years ago that owned a grooming shop and I was shocked to see what all went on there. They seemed to be the type of people that loved dogs and cats or so they lead you to believe. What they did love was money and that was about all. They would put the dogs in cages after they were washed and put a blow dryer on them and leave them in there to dry. Sometime more than not they would leave them with the dryer on way after they were dry.The poor dogs were so hot and panting and never offered water. I turned then in to the DSPCA,code enforcement and the health department. Nothing was done. And they ran the business for years. It's because of that that I have a problem taking my babies to any grooming shop. Unless,I can stay there and watch. I took Rudy to get a puppy cut this summer. That was the first time and the last. I researched and visited shops in the area looking for a "good one". Rudy's hair cut was darling.They did a beautiful job and he still got ear mites from them using a dirt hemostats in his ears. I am sure that there are groomers out there that are loving and caring and would never do anything to harm a pet. I also know that there are more that DON"T. All they want is your money and they will knock the day lights out of your pet before they lose the money by not being able to get it groomed . I think it's not much more different than a nursing home. I hope I haven't offended anyone.Like I said.I know there are good groomers. But be sure you know them first as a person then as a groomer. As far Rudy,I will learn how to groom myself. I wish you the best of luck in your fight.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Well girls and boys....keep your fingers (and toes crossed) Chloe is going to our nice new vet on Tuesday - they do grooming also) 

Im actually getting my self all worked up over this as I dont want her to be hacked in her grooming but I feel ak as she will be at the vet.

But now she is going to associate going to the vets and the groomers at one time









I have printed out my usual list of things to do and a photo, so hopefully it will be ok.

I will keep you updated as to the RSPCA....but I aint holding my breath.

I just hope that what goes around comes around.....

Hugs and tail wags


Dede and the little sausage from down under

[attachment=14327:attachment]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

hang in there Deedee, I hope someone will do something, we have the same problem over here, they always pass the buck to someone else.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I like that you don't take any crap Dede. I guess I was wondering if you called the a local TV station with your story about how ill Chloe became from that groomer, including it being licensed as a restaurant, maybe they would run the story and it might put a little pressure on the police to do something.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> I like that you don't take any crap Dede. I guess I was wondering if you called the a local TV station with your story about how ill Chloe became from that groomer, including it being licensed as a restaurant, maybe they would run the story and it might put a little pressure on the police to do something.
> 
> Carla & Shotzi[/B]



you know... I think that's actually a very good idea!!!
and is PETA international???
Because I read on the paper last week about the problems with the groomers and the reporters talked to people from PETA to get facts and numbers... if it's interntational they might tell you what you could do in australia!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Dede, I am so glad that Chloe is feeling better and I would think that your Vet could report this to the appropriate authorities since this concerns the health of so many dogs. You go girl







and get them for Chloe and all of the other dogs in the future that they could make sick.







~Julia~


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Dede, I am so glad that Chloe is feeling better and I would think that your Vet could report this to the appropriate authorities since this concerns the health of so many dogs. You go girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, I aint finished yet. It may take a bit of time but Im still hanging in there.

Actually Chloe was sick last night and early this morning - just yellow bile and lots of grass in it
















I gave her some stuff to settle her tummy and tonight I just gave her some steamed chicken breast and some rice.

Dont you just hate it when they are sick.
















She is going on Tuesday to our new vet's to be groomed. I have all the instructions printed out and a photo of what I like. Keep your fingers crossed. Im so scared.....


Hugs and tail wags


Dede and the little sausage from down under

[attachment=14530:attachment]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Dede sometimes dogs eat grass to clean out the bile in their tummy too and it could be that she isn't sick from anything other than eating grass. When I was back there in Aust my Rottie used to do that too and he was fine. The problem here is there isn't any grass that Scooby likes to eat and he is never outside alone when the weather is good, now it's cold and miserable he won't go out anyway, unlike there, we can let them out to play more and find the grass they like to eat.
Good luck with the new groomer, I am sure she will be fine with the vet groomer as their conditions there will be much cleaner and not so many dogs around in the grooming area either, and I am pretty sure those that are there will be in crates.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry you have been going through so much with this ordeal. I hope it all works out and most importantly, Chloe has a full recovery. It's awesome that you are being so proactive and not standing for any BS! keep us posted.
Hugs to Chloe!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Love to you and Chloe. I hope is is simply doing what my cat wants to when we wants to eat grass.

God bless you all.

Melanie
*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Well here is the final installment........



Don't ring us....we'll ring you!!!!



I'm GOB SMACKED!!!! No one gives a rat's a$$..............



I have been ringing around the rangers, the RSPCA, everyone regarding this groomer. No one wants to know.


















I reckon the ranger is friends with this Helen and gave her a heads up, because when the RSPCA went around - everything was A OK????



As to the place being registered as a 'resturant' and not a 'dog groomer' - 'oh sorry, we made a mistake' (ex rangers)

Go figure......


















Im so pissed off. My Chloe had a serious chest infection and no one is the slightest bit interested.


















So it would seem that all my efforts to have something done about this had come to a dead halt.



It's my word against hers. And seeing that 'things seem to be in order' - there is nothing that can be done.



I said I can prove that my dog got sick from this place. Answer?? "Prove it" - just because she got sick doesnt mean it was from there. Even if my vet does confirm it. Doesnt meant she caught it there.


















So this horrible 'incident' has now been put to rest. All I can do is make my protest by not ever going there again. And I just hope that 'what goes around, comes around'. And hope that 'something' else crops up and someone else makes a complaint.





Once again I want to say a really BIG thank you to everyone who sent all their wonderful warm wishes for Chloe to get better.



The power of prayer DOES work.



Bless you all.


















Hugs and tail wags



Dede and the little sausage from down under





~~mommy, i kin go bite her karnt i??? pweeese???


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Dede, I can imagine your frustration that the breeder is getting away with this but it looks like you have done everything possible. The most important thing is that Chloe is OK... thank goodness for that!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

LIke you said it's time to put it to rest, I'm glad MIss Chloe is better, word of mouth goes alooooooong way.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Dede I am sorry you can't get any satisfaction from anyone regarding this groomer, but perhaps and I hope it never happens, if someone elses dog gets sick from there someone may finally listen.








I agree with Sher too, the most important thing of all is that Choe has recovered and is ok


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

It must be very frustrating for you!! I'm sorry all your efforts were to no avail.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh, I'm sorry. but I think the way she does her business will put her out of business very soon. Maybe now at least she will be more careful? let's hope so. I hope this doesn't happen to any one again.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------

